# The HAARP Machine Megathread



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's try this again. All things HAARP Machine.

And if this starts going the way of the last two people will get time off


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 18, 2012)

SO I HEARD THAT AL...

I kid 

Anyone know if the sitar used was electric or...acoustic? (I know literally nothing about sitars other than they sound cool and RIP Ravi Shankar)


----------



## jawbreaker (Dec 18, 2012)

Another one? Damn.. This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 18, 2012)

RagtimeDandy said:


> SO I HEARD THAT AL...
> 
> I kid
> 
> Anyone know if the sitar used was electric or...acoustic? (I know literally nothing about sitars other than they sound cool and RIP Ravi Shankar)



I heard that the album liner notes says Al played it but it sounds really fake/digital and people I know who know Al said that he doesn't have a sitar or access to one.


----------



## DLG (Dec 18, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> I heard that the album liner notes says Al played it but it sounds really fake/digital and people I know who know Al said that he doesn't have a sitar or access to one.



really surprised that dude would lie about playing something....oh wait


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2012)

Guess the  made people think I was kidding about handing out bans...


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Dec 18, 2012)

I loved this album beginning to end nothing to complain about from me every track had its own identity.

Also I loved that they endorse the websites that were put into the pamplet on the inside.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 18, 2012)

The lyrical content is admirable I think. Conspiracy theories are a nice change of pace. I'm hoping the next album has a little more poetry to the lyrics though -they are very dry and blunt as is. My least favorite part of the album for sure, but at least the vocal lines they wrote for the lyrics are awesome.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 19, 2012)

While I do like the album, I feel it's missing a little something special to make it really good.
Hard to put my finger on


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 19, 2012)

sakeido said:


> The lyrical content is admirable I think. Conspiracy theories are a nice change of pace. I'm hoping the next album has a little more poetry to the lyrics though -they are very dry and blunt as is. My least favorite part of the album for sure, but at least the vocal lines they wrote for the lyrics are awesome.



 When I finally picked up the booklet to check out the lyrics I was amazed hoe Mike Semesky gave them such a flow. There are some very awkward lines and words that he gave a melody. Huge respect for that guy!

Not all the lyrics are like that though. Some I find very poetic and are the peak in the song.



> Extension To One:
> 
> Redesign society from the ground up
> But this time make it actually humane
> ...


----------



## valder (Dec 19, 2012)

Why do you have to continually make a new thread for this band?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 19, 2012)

valder said:


> Why do you have to continually make a new thread for this band?



I haven't been around long enough to make an informed conclusion, but this forum actually shuts down redundant conversations. I'm used to 10-20 pages of random arguing on most forums 

But what happens is people start arguing over something related to this band, continue said arguments for 5 pages...thread gets closed, new one opens, repeat. Personally, after the second thread I'd just leave it open to let the argument eventually dwindle, it's hard to just cut short debating. Lawrence Krauss says "Moderators always stop arguments right before they get good."

Of course I am not a mod and therefore have no say in the matter, so it's obviously up to the mods discretion when to stop the arguing/debating.


----------



## valder (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess I get it. It just seems weird to me that mods would close a thread just because of negativity...even with the same, redundant arguments being made. Why hide what people seem to be feeling about a particular band...ya know?


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not about hiding people's opinions. We have the capability to delete those threads but we don't.

Threads get locked when they become toxic and uncivil. Things like name calling, leaving anonymous abusive neg. rep and reported posts are the kind of things that prompt a closing.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 19, 2012)

The real issue was that people weren't creating good arguments or having a discussion. It was basically just two camps that were going back in forth. It was unproductive and didn't allow people who actually wanted to talk about the band to do so.

OT:

I'm really liking what I'm hearing. Usually I'm not a fan of this style of music but it's really grabbed my attention. I especially like the drums, they really compliment the songs as opposed to just being a beat in the background.


----------



## coffeeflush (Dec 19, 2012)

Could someone illuminate how AL gets that clear as fuck tone ? Other then just awesome playing that is.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 19, 2012)

coffeeflush said:


> Could someone illuminate how AL gets that clear as fuck tone ? Other then just awesome playing that is.



Well, people have said here that the guitar tracks were recorded at half speed. Not sure if it's true but seems plausible. 

Edit: And not trying to be disrespectful towards Al. I don't care if he would have recorded the guitars note by note.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 19, 2012)

coffeeflush said:


> Could someone illuminate how AL gets that clear as fuck tone ? Other then just awesome playing that is.



The real explanation will just end up with getting the thread closed again for the 3rd time since its a touchy subject but lets just say:
Low-output paf pickups, Axe-fx Ultra + studio magic

Have they played Lower the Populace live yet?


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 19, 2012)

Really? Even after the mods just warned everybody?


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 19, 2012)

I want an instrumental version of this album. I feel like I'd enjoy it more. Also, I agree with drmosh. Some riffs and sections are really neat but the songs as a whole just don't have that "wow factor" to me. *shrugs* Been giving it a huge chance by giving it a few listens. I just don't find myself saying "Ooh, I wanna listen to some HAARP." The vocals aren't bad. I just think HAARP's music was better suited to be instrumental IMO.

I think Voice Gajic and Al should make instrumental music together.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 19, 2012)

The vocals are really what made the album stand out to me. I love the tech death style riffs, but I like clean vocals a lot more then screaming, so The HAARP Machine really hit the right note with me. I just wish there were more longer songs like Machine Over. That song is near perfection for me.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 20, 2012)

bhakan said:


> The vocals are really what made the album stand out to me. I love the tech death style riffs, but I like clean vocals a lot more then screaming, so The HAARP Machine really hit the right note with me. I just wish there were more longer songs like Machine Over. That song is near perfection for me.



Exactly. I;d find an instrumental version super boring


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 20, 2012)

I get why people like the lyrical content...but come on...it's the same sort of themes covered by Warrel Dane, but it's no where near as poetic, or as interestingly done IMO.


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 20, 2012)

Its not a competition though. At least it isn't about raping baby corpses or some shit...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not a fan. The music sounds like a bunch of arpeggio exercises.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Having stood in about 18" away from Al during their entire set in Pittsburgh, I'm pretty darn impressed with his right hand. Is he perfect? No. I wouldn't have caught the majority of his "errors" if the backing tracking wasn't there though. There were not massive, glaring mistakes. Just little things here and there. His right hand is seriously ridiculous. I'm always impressed by someone who can generate a lot of power with their upstroke. Al is probably one of the most impressive I've ever seen in that regard.


----------



## jakrentschler (Dec 20, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> The real explanation will just end up with getting the thread closed again for the 3rd time since its a touchy subject but lets just say:
> Low-output paf pickups, Axe-fx Ultra + studio magic
> 
> Have they played Lower the Populace live yet?




He recorded the DI's with a gibson les paul studio and then sent them over to whoever produced the album to re-amp it with a 5150. At least, that's what Alex told me.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> I get why people like the lyrical content...but come on...it's the same sort of themes covered by Warrel Dane, but it's no where near as poetic, or as interestingly done IMO.



Agreed that Warrel is an amazing lyricist but still, it's a welcome departure from the 'space lyrics', 'love lyrics' and 'fight people lyrics' that a lot of their contemporaries are tied to.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2012)

jakrentschler said:


> He recorded the DI's with a gibson les paul studio and then sent them over to whoever produced the album to re-amp it with a 5150. At least, that's what Alex told me.



Huh that's pretty interesting! I was also curious about what they were using for the guitar tones on this album, they sound super crisp and the chugging stuff is really tight/defined, but didn't sound like the more "generic" 5150 metal tone to me, so whoever they had re-amp it for them did a great job!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 20, 2012)

jakrentschler said:


> He recorded the DI's with a gibson les paul studio and then sent them over to whoever produced the album to re-amp it with a 5150. At least, that's what Alex told me.



Cool, I didn't know that. I just read a post he left on facebook saying he used an Axe-Fx Ultra into Logic for guitar tones so presumed thats what he used.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Dec 20, 2012)

It was re-amped by Eduardo Apolonia - http://www.facebook.com/eapolonia
Dude does some great re-amps.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Dec 20, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> It was re-amped by Eduardo Apolonia - http://www.facebook.com/eapolonia
> Dude does some great re-amps.



I think he also mixed the album as a whole, he does great everything


----------



## jakrentschler (Dec 21, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Cool, I didn't know that. I just read a post he left on facebook saying he used an Axe-Fx Ultra into Logic for guitar tones so presumed thats what he used.



I'm pretty sure Al doesn't have an axe-fx, otherwise he'd be using it on tour instead of using an EVH 5150 III.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 21, 2012)

Isn't it obvious? Al used the hax.



But in all seriousness, I have mad respect for a guy who has the balls to write music that challenging and still try to play it live. Sure he makes mistakes, but for what it's worth I think he's still a very good guitarist who's still pushing himself to do better. I'm digging the music, and I'm totally jelly of his Varberg guitar. He's a far better guitarist than I probably ever will be.

This thread totally needs to get renamed 'The HAARP Machine Megathread: This Time It's Personal'


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 21, 2012)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Exactly. I;d find an instrumental version super boring



Well, alrighty then, freedom fighter. I was simply stating my own personal preference.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Dec 21, 2012)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I think he also mixed the album as a whole, he does great everything



Sure does


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone know why The HAARP Machine is obsessed with conspiracy theories?


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 21, 2012)

Is that a rhetorical question?

For all the supposed conspiracy obsession, lyrically the album is basically Gandhi-core...


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Al hasn't been using a 5150 III.....those belong to Revocation. He's using a Peavey 3120 that I believe is a rental. Some people don't want to carry their $2000 Axe-FX across the ocean.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 21, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> It was re-amped by Eduardo Apolonia - http://www.facebook.com/eapolonia
> Dude does some great re-amps.



Sweet, I've never heard of that guy before but that's good to know! If he did the mix and re-amp on the album, major kudos to him, it SOUNDS fantastic!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 21, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Sweet, I've never heard of that guy before but that's good to know! If he did the mix and re-amp on the album, major kudos to him, it SOUNDS fantastic!



He re-amped Red Seas Fire first EP as well and it sounds massive.

He's great at what he does.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 21, 2012)

When I saw them in STL on Dec 10th, it looked like a Peavey JSX. 
The playing was GREAT, but it had to be one of the worst mixes I've ever heard. 

I don't know if it was a local sound guy or not, 'cause the opening band of 16yo kids, The Engineered, and The Faceless sounded good. Revocation and The Gorge had bad mixes typical of metal shows. HAARP, on the other hand....

The drums were super hi-fi and clearly taking up all the frequency real estate. Sounded amazing, but they were SO FUCKING LOUD, to the point that the snare drowned out everything else. I like a tight, high-tuned snare sound, and this was killing me.

Typical overpowering bass guitar. 

Vocals were EQed really wierd, almost like a wah %75 closed. I was expecting them to cut really well, but they got absolutely lost in the mix.

Guitar tone was just abysmal. Thin as hell, and you could barely hear anything even when it was just Al. 

I was super excited to see them, as I already knew Revocation and THE FACELESS would be phenomenal.
Was hoping for some tech-gasm, but left with blue balls.

[edit] Okay maybe not blue balls. The Faceless absolutely killed it.


----------



## aturaya (Dec 21, 2012)

^ At least you got to see Al play. When I went it was the last day of the tour and they said Al was sick, so they just played the backing track. I mainly went for the faceless, but I wanted to see Al play at least. They were still pretty good. The vocalist was practically pitch perfect.


----------



## morgasm7 (Dec 22, 2012)

It seems very strange to me that people aren't allowed to talk about the things they actually want to discuss, on a supposedly public forum. 
Bit of a joke really, but hey.

Haarp should write a track about the sevenstring.org censorship conspiracy.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 22, 2012)

morgasm7 said:


> It seems very strange to me that people aren't allowed to talk about the things they actually want to discuss, on a supposedly public forum.
> Bit of a joke really, but hey.


If you want to talk about the merits of using "studio magic" to play tighter, there is a thread- The "Half Speed Recording" Debate. It's just twice before, when The HAARP Machine threads get to talking about it, it turns into a shitstorm with name calling and no actual discussion.


----------



## cfrank (Dec 22, 2012)

jakrentschler said:


> He recorded the DI's with a gibson les paul studio and then sent them over to whoever produced the album to re-amp it with a 5150. At least, that's what Alex told me.



 Quote from the man himself:



> I never heard any recorded tones, they only handed me DIs.
> The final reamp was Mark IV and 5150 Voodoo modded.
> On the first reamp I did (Long story) it was 5150III and Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet.



Though i think all the leads were the Varberg > Axe-Fx Ultra. 




Also, anyone who has seen them live can comment on how loud their backing track is? 
That intro riff sounds so different without those weedly meedly's in it


----------



## Necropitated (Dec 22, 2012)

So here's another cover of The HAARP Machine.
A full playthrough of The Escapist Notion. I changed
the fingering of the second riff. It's more like he plays it live.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 22, 2012)

morgasm7 said:


> It seems very strange to me that people aren't allowed to talk about the things they actually want to discuss, on a supposedly public forum.
> Bit of a joke really, but hey.
> 
> Haarp should write a track about the sevenstring.org censorship conspiracy.



If you want to write pages and pages of posts saying the same thing over and over slagging a band feel free to go post on harmony central. Enjoy the laugh about your joke, see you when you get back. Might want to read the forum rules when you return.



bhakan said:


> If you want to talk about the merits of using "studio magic" to play tighter, there is a thread- The "Half Speed Recording" Debate. It's just twice before, when The HAARP Machine threads get to talking about it, it turns into a shitstorm with name calling and no actual discussion.


----------



## Rook (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought Dez or whatever his name is from the safety fire did some of the recording for this or something, he definitely has an Axe FX, I've seen them live several times.


----------



## jaketheripper (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha did anyone else see Misha on their facebook?


----------



## iamthefonz (Dec 23, 2012)

jaketheripper said:


> Haha did anyone else see Misha on their facebook?



About that, can somebody explain to me the clusterfuck of posts I'm seeing on my facebook about Misha and HAARP?


----------



## anomynous (Dec 23, 2012)

Misha posted some clip on their page a few days ago, it got deleted. A few hours ago he posted on their page about how it was deleted, and whoever runs the page blocked him from posting on there anymore.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 23, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Misha posted some clip on their page a few days ago, it got deleted. A few hours ago he posted on their page about how it was deleted, and whoever runs the page blocked him from posting on there anymore.



To clarify, according to Misha, he was simply blocked because he had too many posts marked as spam by users. 

Also, I caution all talk on this subject to be careful, as it's walking on thin ice, I do believe. :x


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 23, 2012)

NINTENDO POWER - Angry Video Game Nerd - Cinemassacre.com - YouTube

Replace Nintendo Power editor with Misha.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 23, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> NINTENDO POWER - Angry Video Game Nerd - Cinemassacre.com - YouTube
> 
> Replace Nintendo Power editor with Misha.



This vid was actually really funny. haha Unlike all this HAARP beef.


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 23, 2012)

What did Bulb post though?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 23, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> To clarify, according to Misha, he was simply blocked because he had too many posts marked as spam by users.
> 
> Also, I caution all talk on this subject to be careful, as it's walking on thin ice, I do believe. :x



This is so stupid, you literally can't discuss anything touchy in this thread or it'll just get closed


----------



## Experimorph (Dec 23, 2012)

RagtimeDandy said:


> This is so stupid, you literally can't discuss anything touchy in this thread or it'll just get closed


It wouldn't be a problem if people would be sensible and didn't start calling each other names once they disagreed on anything.

Back on topic: I still haven't had the chance to listen to the full album, and _I can't believe I_ _forgot_ to buy the record last time I visited the record store! I was mesmerised because I spotted and bought BtBaM's new one.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 23, 2012)

I liked it. Some really good sections here and there. I think this album is the kind I listen to a bunch and then put it away and won't pick up again in a really long time though :/


----------



## Equivoke (Dec 23, 2012)

Experimorph said:


> It wouldn't be a problem if people would be sensible and didn't start calling each other names once they disagreed on anything.



Eh it's something that comes with anonymity on the internet. I prefer forums when mods don't mother-hen threads.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 23, 2012)

Album toanz are Mark IV and a 5150 Voodoo modded.


----------



## valder (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah everyone walk on eggshells cuz if you voice your opinion the thread might be closed!!


----------



## djentinc (Dec 25, 2012)

Answering the question about guitars/tones etc., the rhythms were recorded using a Gibson Les Paul Studio and then re-amped later by Eduardo. The leads were Gibson as well originally but when Al received Varberg he re-tracked all the leads with that guitar. I'm not sure whether the leads were re-amped too or whether Al used his Axe FX.

As for the live performance situation, Mike Semeksy stated in an interview that The HAARP Machine have two seperate rigs (one for the US and one for the UK/Europe) to avoid the hassle of having to ship tons of gear over and stuff like that.


----------



## djentinc (Dec 25, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> I heard that the album liner notes says Al played it but it sounds really fake/digital and people I know who know Al said that he doesn't have a sitar or access to one.



He could have used one of these: http://www.danacountryman.com/vinnie/pics/70s_Coral_Electric_Sitar.jpg. Then again, the sitar sound does sound pretty VST-ish. Don't rule out the possibility that it may have been intended to be like that.


----------



## Necropitated (Dec 27, 2012)

Since there are no new tabs of HAARP songs and I didn't know
what to learn, I decided to tab Pleaidian Keys.
Here's the tab. To the strings skipping riff of bar 3:
Guitar I is tabbed how I think he plays that riff live.
Guitar II is tabbed how I play that riff starting with an upstroke.
Also, I took the pre-production version of the song.
The guitars were easier to tab but there are small differences
like whats panned left and right.
The solo of the album version is included. A cover is coming
in a few days.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/The HAARP Machine - Pleaidian Keys.gp4
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/The HAARP Machine - Pleaidian Keys.pdf


----------



## jakrentschler (Dec 29, 2012)

guitars sound like poop in my opinion. too dry.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's my playthrough of Pleiadian Keys.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Since there are no new tabs of HAARP songs and I didn't know
> what to learn, I decided to tab Pleaidian Keys.
> Here's the tab. To the strings skipping riff of bar 3:
> Guitar I is tabbed how I think he plays that riff live.
> ...


Am I the only one who's having problems downloading the guitar pro file?


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you have to click on the right mouse button and then Save Target as. 
If it doesn't work i'll reupload it.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 5, 2013)

I still love this album. It gives me chills. Mike's clean vocals are Euphoric in areas.
Some may be grumpy over the recording techniques, but seriously, isn't there much bigger issues in the world? ( which I think Harrp has been hinting at, wink wink)
music is meant to inspire you to feel, to appreciate things, and sometimes think further.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally got the CD. After being able to listen to it from beginning to end, I can say I enjoy it a lot. Definitely has some replay value.

Also, good stuff to work on to help me get better at guitar.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 5, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> I think you have to click on the right mouse button and then Save Target as.
> If it doesn't work i'll reupload it.


Yeah, worked.

Had to add .gp4 to the end or else my PC read it as a text file for some reason but it works.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah cool, I hope they are releasing official tabs but they are not
answering me on their personal facebook accounts.

Tab-info: For Guitar II I changed the fingering of the riff that comes before and after the solo. I added some hammer ons and pull offs and the position of
the notes so it's more fluid now. You'll see in the PDF. I also wrote down how I pick. Where I do an upstroke and a downstroke. I think it's very important for The HAARP Machine. 
You know, starting riffs with an upstroke. In the PDF there is also the second riff of The Escapist Notion. I slowed down
the playthrough of Al to see how he picks it. Though the audio and video don't match up, he's
really doing the double downstroke there. And you'll see, its easier this way.
Hope it helped.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/The HAARP Machine Riffs.pdf


----------



## Nats (Jan 5, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> What did Bulb post though?



He called them out for recording all the guitars at half speed and then speeding them up.


----------



## Nats (Jan 5, 2013)

jakrentschler said:


> guitars sound like poop in my opinion. too dry.



I'm flagging this post and having you banned by an admin for saying something negative on the internets.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 9, 2013)

I made two new tabs. I finished my Esoteric Agenda tab und made
a new Extension to One tab which is based on Josephs tab.
I only tabbed one guitar because I'm too lazy right now ^^.
Covers of both songs coming soon.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/HAARP Tabs.rar

EDIT: Had a mistake in the Esoteric Agenda tab. A bar in the last riff
was missing. Corrected it and added all of my tabs.
(Pleiadian Keys, Esoteric Agenda, Extension To One, Intro of 
From Vanity to Utility)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Yeah cool, I hope they are releasing official tabs but they are not
> answering me on their personal facebook accounts.
> 
> Tab-info: For Guitar II I changed the fingering of the riff that comes before and after the solo. I added some hammer ons and pull offs and the position of
> ...



Im beginning to think you should replace Al as the new Haarp guitarist


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 9, 2013)

^awesome tabs dude. I can't wait to get some accurate tabs of the other tracks, especially a full Disclosure and Machine Over tab


----------



## musicman420 (Jan 9, 2013)

i just dig the idea of a "conspiracy theory" band causing enough hu-bub to get people banned or deleted in a forum, kinda how facebook is closing accounts of people questioning the media and blah blah blah

as a conspiracy theorist myself, I love the ideas behind this album. the real world HAARP machine is a scary deal. 

back on topic, the musicianship of this band is pretty solid  the first few weeks i bought the album i could not for the life of me put it down. first track to the last, i enjoyed it all. yeah, i can see how it sounds like every other sumerian band but, hey, i love the bands that label has. the comments about the band recording at half speed as me intrigued... must hits the googles....


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 10, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im beginning to think you should replace Al as the new Haarp guitarist



Haha, well I asked them if they'd be looking for a 2nd guitar player but they
didn't answer. I'll do 2 new videos and then I ask again ^^.

EDIT: Corrected my post above. Esoteric Agenda had a mistake in it and
I added Pleiadian Keys and the intro of From Vanity to Utility.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 10, 2013)

So here it is, my playthrough of Extension To One.
My least favourite song and the hardest IMO.


----------



## Renen (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow. Nice job man


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 11, 2013)

very solid picking!


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, the picking was really hard on this one.
Even if you start with an upstroke, there were some
really hard patterns.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 11, 2013)

Good work, very tight playing!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 11, 2013)

how you don't have a ton of accidental open string hits is beyond me. EVEN IF i was able to play that fast it would sound like a total disaster.

i need to practice my string skipping way bad.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, try starting riffs with an upstroke.....for example:
The riff after the intro, I start with an upstroke.
This way I can play those ringing notes cleaner.
And whats most important: practice ^^.
I practiced the escapist notion over a year. no kidding.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 11, 2013)

A year?

How often? Daily? Weekly?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 11, 2013)

oh damn. yeah, i'm trying to think of each riff (regardless of what im playing, be it a song or lesson) with what the most efficient way of playing it is. low E would be a down and then D string would be an up, etc. but with some riffs they change it up like you were saying so you have to adapt. it's tough.

my forearms also get fatigued really quickly even when i'm relaxed. (i'm literally skin and bone) so i will just need to make sure i get in X amount of practice EVERY day. can't wait until i start building muscle memory with proper technique!


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, for HAARP its important to play it the most efficient and tightest way. Normally I play the songs the same way the guitar player plays it.
For example, Necrophagist: strict alternate picking. Psycroptic: strict downpicking (crazy).
If you want to build stamina I recommend The Black Dahlia Murder. Not super-fast but still fast. Its fun to play too. Brian downpicks 
everything so thats good too. For HAARP you could try that:
For wide jumps try to get the movement out of your forearm, not the
wrist. Your faster that way.



Maniacal said:


> A year?
> 
> How often? Daily? Weekly?



It depends. I practiced it daily, then after some time I got demotivated and put it away. Then again, daily practice -> demotivation.
I couldn't quite figure how he picks the fast string skipping stuff.
After I found a way to play it I practiced it up to speed. 
Strict alternate picking (up,down,up,down...or reverse) didn't work.
I posted a pdf on the last page with my picking pattern.
And now I can play it. But my performance declines if I don't play
for like 2 days ^^.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Please be their new guitarist. You would fill such a void live. jussss sayin.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah and hes cleaner than moo'in


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, but they are currently not looking for a 2nd guitar
player. Ollie told me earlier. If they are, then they'll let me know.
Kinda sucks for now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2013)

Weird...do you have a band btw? I would like to listen to your stuff haha


----------



## Renen (Jan 11, 2013)

Al should to do more playthroughs. It would be awesome if He Ollie and Alex made a playthrough video.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 12, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Weird...do you have a band btw? I would like to listen to your stuff haha



No, i'm not in a band right now. I was in a small local band for 3 years. But it was nothing interesting. Just my first band. I tried to start something with a 
singer in my area but we had problems finding other musicians. We wanted to play something in the direction of Origin, Nile and maybe trying to mix that
with Necrophagist ^^. Just to keep it fresh. But yeah, we didn't find anyone else. 
For now, I tried to get into The HAARP Machine. Since that didn't work out I'm now focusing on getting into music college. 
I don't write often but here are some ideas that i found worth sharing.
(nothing finished, just small ideas....guitar pro)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Ideas.rar


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 18, 2013)

I made a tab of disclosure. Some palm muted notes were hard to hear and the whole "solo" part. I took the chords from the 2nd studio video. On the album you can barely hear them.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/HAARP-Disclosure.rar


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 18, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> No, i'm not in a band right now. I was in a small local band for 3 years. But it was nothing interesting. Just my first band. I tried to start something with a
> singer in my area but we had problems finding other musicians. We wanted to play something in the direction of Origin, Nile and maybe trying to mix that
> with Necrophagist ^^. Just to keep it fresh. But yeah, we didn't find anyone else.
> For now, I tried to get into The HAARP Machine. Since that didn't work out I'm now focusing on getting into music college.
> ...



Wow, where do you need HAARP Machine if you can write stuff like that?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 19, 2013)

musicman420 said:


> i just dig the idea of a "conspiracy theory" band causing enough hu-bub to get people banned or deleted in a forum, kinda how facebook is closing accounts of people questioning the media and blah blah blah



conspiracy theories have nothing to do with people getting banned over this band, nothing at all.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Jan 19, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Well, try starting riffs with an upstroke.....for example:
> The riff after the intro, I start with an upstroke.
> This way I can play those ringing notes cleaner.
> And whats most important: practice ^^.
> I practiced the escapist notion over a year. no kidding.



Me too! I watched that darn video for so long trying to figure out how he played the g and c string up-picked pedal tone so quickly in the main riff. In every live video I've seen he plays it as a simple pedal tone riff instead of what he does in the video (though the recorded track does sound like it's played in first position) :/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2013)

If you hybrid pick the opening riff in that song its actually super easy to do.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 19, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, where do you need HAARP Machine if you can write stuff like that?


 
Haha, I don't think my stuff is so good. Nothing is complete. It just shows a lot of my influences. 3 years ago I was really into tech death (Defeated Sanity, Spawn Of Possession, Necrophagist...) and now its more djent and "deathcore". And right now I have the problem that I don't like anything i write even though I have "creative bursts". But I do think that I fit HAARP stylistically.



FlameIbrah said:


> Me too! I watched that darn video for so long trying to figure out how he played the g and c string up-picked pedal tone so quickly in the main riff. In every live video I've seen he plays it as a simple pedal tone riff instead of what he does in the video (though the recorded track does sound like it's played in first position) :/



I think he plays it live that way because its easier and both guitars together have a pedal tone feel i think.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 19, 2013)

Necropitated, if you don't have a band focus on recording some of your music yourself because I just had a brief look through your Ideas.rar file and I think you write really excellent music and it would be a shame for such writing and playing talent to go unnoticed. 
Seriously good stuff dude.


----------



## djentinc (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, this thread has gone for over 100 posts without any ridiculous name calling or bullshit. I'm very impressed, good to see that there are people out there who can have a mature discussion about this band .


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 19, 2013)

djentinc said:


> Wow, this thread has gone for over 100 posts without any ridiculous name calling or bullshit. I'm very impressed, good to see that there are people out there who can have a mature discussion about this band .




What did you think would happen, poopyhead?


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 20, 2013)

Just finished the tab of lower the populace.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/HAARP-Tabs-20.01.2013.rar


----------



## skarz (Jan 20, 2013)

^Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 22, 2013)

I do declare that I have listened to not a shred of music other than The HAARP Machine for like 4 fucking days.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

"Due to irreconcilable personal differences with our guitarist Al Mu'min, the three of us (Alex, Ollie, and I) have decided to part ways with The|HAARP|Machine This was in no way an easy decision to make but the three of us feel that it is in our best interest to pursue other musical endeavors at this time. We would like to thank all of our fans, our friends and families, Sumerian Records, and everyone else who supported our band along the way. Rest assured that the three of us are in no way giving up on our music careers and we'd encourage you all to follow our individual YouTube channels to keep up with our tunes while we are in pursuit of our new musical homes. "

-Mike Semesky


I knew this would happen, and I stated why, but people got mad about it. Oh well. Here we go. Those who want a source, check Heavy Blog in a few hours.

EDIT: Here http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2013/01/25/everyone-who-isnt-al-mumin-quits-the-haarp-machine/


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 25, 2013)

Man that sucks, but somehow i thought this would happen.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Necropitated. Now is your chance to join


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2013)

welp


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> ^ Necropitated. Now is your chance to join



If he values his life...he shouldn't got anywhere near Al. His house might get burned down


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, well I don't think that he needs a guitar player ^^.
And yeah I'd think twice about it under these circumstances.

EDIT: but i could ask the other guys if they are interested in making music with me lol.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Haha, well I don't think that he needs a guitar player ^^.
> And yeah I'd think twice about it under these circumstances.
> 
> EDIT: but i could ask the other guys if they are interested in making music with me lol.



Do it! You write and play better than Al and you probably have never threatened past band members


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jan 25, 2013)

Power to them. All three of those dudes deserve to be in phenominal bands... Hell, Craig Reynolds included.

And 'differences' aside, I would wager their live performances were a factor in this, considering how amazing Ollie Alex and Mike are in live settings - *NOTE: this is not shit starting* I just feel that as the videos of live shows on youtube illustrate, there still is an inability to nail 100% of the band's lead lines and solo's, as well as a refusal to bring in another guitar player. Not a good formula...


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, thanks......yeah I'll try to contact ollie....
But why don't they continue without Al lol !?


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> Haha, thanks......yeah I'll try to contact ollie....
> But why don't they continue without Al lol !?



Because he's the songwriter and he's the band. Kind of like Michael Keene and The Faceless. Their contract probably had something like that. Also I'm not sure if Mike Semesky actually enjoys the ridiculous conspiracy lyrics...


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah I also thought about the contract thing and him being the band.
Man, it really sucks all these people leaving bands and their "dictator".


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Because he's the songwriter and he's the band. Kind of like Michael Keene and The Faceless. Their contract probably had something like that. Also I'm not sure if Mike Semesky actually enjoys the ridiculous conspiracy lyrics...



Considering he writes much better lyrics...I wouldn't doubt it. However, I know the real motivation of him joining The HAARP Machine in the first place and I can tell you that it wasn't to sing in a conspiracy theory band


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

Here we go: Everyone Who Isn&#8217;t Al Mu&#8217;min Quits The HAARP Machine - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the sound of Rudy in The Faceless.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2013)

Alex goes to The Faceless. Who wants in on this bet?


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> "Due to irreconcilable personal differences with our guitarist Al Mu'min, the three of us (Alex, Ollie, and I) have decided to part ways with The|HAARP|Machine This was in no way an easy decision to make but the three of us feel that it is in our best interest to pursue other musical endeavors at this time. We would like to thank all of our fans, our friends and families, Sumerian Records, and everyone else who supported our band along the way. Rest assured that the three of us are in no way giving up on our music careers and we'd encourage you all to follow our individual YouTube channels to keep up with our tunes while we are in pursuit of our new musical homes. "
> 
> -Mike Semesky
> 
> ...



No surprises there, I guess now he can add 3 more to the other 30 ex-members who couldn't deal with him (wish I was exaggerating). 
Good for them all, the 3 of them kill at their respective instruments and I am confident they will end up doing much better work in other bands.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 25, 2013)

Alex should join The Faceless. Mike should form his own band or join TesseracT if Elliot isn't still in the band (idk or care enough about the band to be informed of who their current vocalist is) I'd definitely get into them if he joined. 

I swear to god if this thread gets closed because someone says something bad about Al at this point, there's something seriously wrong with the mods. Everyone quitting the band should be evidence enough the dudes a nutcase. For once actually allow open discussion on the matter, it's warranted and healthy. And warranted. Did I mention that DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC IS WARRANTED.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> No surprises there, I guess now he can add 3 more to the other *30 ex-members* who couldn't deal with him (wish I was exaggerating).
> Good for them all, the 3 of them kill at their respective instruments and I am confident they will end up doing much better work in other bands.



Is that true? Holy shit.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Alex should join The Faceless. Mike should form his own band or join TesseracT if Elliot isn't still in the band (idk or care enough about the band to be informed of who their current vocalist is).
> 
> I swear to god if this thread gets closed because someone says something bad about Al at this point, there's something seriously wrong with the mods. Everyone quitting the band should be evidence enough the dudes a nutcase. For once actually allow open discussion on the matter, it's warranted and healthy. And warranted. Did I mention that DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC IS WARRANTED.



This. Also Mike has a local band here in Baltimore called Rest Among Ruins, and he's also in Ordinance.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Alex should join The Faceless. Mike should form his own band or join TesseracT if Elliot isn't still in the band (idk or care enough about the band to be informed of who their current vocalist is).
> 
> I swear to god if this thread gets closed because someone says something bad about Al at this point, there's something seriously wrong with the mods. Everyone quitting the band should be evidence enough the dudes a nutcase. For once actually allow open discussion on the matter, it's warranted and healthy. And warranted. Did I mention that DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC IS WARRANTED.



Mike actually has his own band called Rest Among Ruins. Now this is relevant because my singer is also the singer of ToTheArk which is Dewsif Stalin's band. Drewsif is neighbors with Mike and also produces the music of Rest Among Ruins. According to my singer (who literally just texted me this), Drew has had to cancel the last few viocal recording session for the ToTheArk full-length so he can mix with Mike by a certain date. 

Judging by this, Mike is probably trying to get Rest Among Ruins ready to be shown to Sumerian so he can get the band signed. This is GREAT news because RAR is a pretty damn good band and I might be auditioning for their vacant second guitar slot


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol wow...


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Mike actually has his own band called Rest Among Ruins. Now this is relevant because my singer is also the singer of ToTheArk which is Dewsif Stalin's band. Drewsif is neighbors with Mike and also produces the music of Rest Among Ruins. According to my singer (who literally just texted me this), Drew has had to cancel the last few viocal recording session for the ToTheArk ful;l-length so he can mix with Mike by a certain date.
> 
> Judging by this, Mike is probably trying to get Rest Among Ruins ready to be shown to Sumerian so he can get the band signed. This is GREAT news because RAR is a pretty damn good band and I might be auditioning for their vacant second guitar slot



Thanks, I gotta check them out. Mike's vocals are absolutely stellar, I'm always looking for good singers to check out


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Thanks, I gotta check them out. Mike's vocals are absolutely stellar, I'm always looking for good singers to check out



No problem, man  They have a facebook and currently a few demos up as well I believe


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> This. Also Mike has a local band here in Baltimore called Rest Among Ruins, and he's also in Ordinance.



I rather like Ordinance, I'll have to check out RAR.


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> Is that true? Holy shit.



Yeah haha, although relatively unknown here, in the UK he is pretty infamous within the group of bands we know/tour with.
He is also notorious for threatening or shit talking people who leave, Craig Reynolds and Mike Malyan from Monuments have filled me in on that end from their personal experiences with Al (they are 2 of those past 30 or so)


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Yeah haha, although relatively unknown here, in the UK he is pretty infamous within the group of bands we know/tour with.
> He is also notorious for threatening or shit talking people who leave, Craig Reynolds and Mike Malyan from Monuments have filled me in on that end from their personal experiences with Al (they are 2 of those past 30 or so)



Wow. I believed you, it just seemed so out there that it couldn't possibly be true.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Yeah haha, although relatively unknown here, in the UK he is pretty infamous within the group of bands we know/tour with.
> He is also notorious for threatening or shit talking people who leave, Craig Reynolds and Mike Malyan from Monuments have filled me in on that end from their personal experiences with Al (they are 2 of those past 30 or so)



Please get drunk and troll him again, that was so entertaining


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn....30 ex-members? I cannot even fathom that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

That sucks because he's a really good song writer and the album was great.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That sucks because he's a really good song writer and the album was great.



Seconded, although I'm sure it's not the last we'll hear of him. With all the ego and everything else going on, the guy really needed a wake-up call. Losing your entire band and (I'm assuming it's coming soon) losing your record deal should suffice.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 25, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That sucks because he's a really good song writer and the album was great.



This. Al's style has actually be a big influence on me lately, it's very unique and inspiring...whatever, I won't let the player taint the inspiration!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Please get drunk and troll him again, that was so entertaining



And unprofessional as fuck.


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Please get drunk and troll him again, that was so entertaining



If enough people like this, maybe you will convince me to...hehe


----------



## Doug N (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Damn....30 ex-members? I cannot even fathom that


 
That's like 2x Akerfeldt.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Doug N said:


> That's like 2x Akerfeldt.



Yeah but Opeth has been around since the 90s lol The HAARP Machine has been around for only a few years


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Yeah but Opeth has been around since the 90s lol The HAARP Machine has been around for only a few years



And Opeth have 10 albums, all of which are critically acclaimed and fan favorites, and have more roles to fill (keyboards, second guitar).


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> And Opeth have 10 albums, all of which are critically acclaimed and fan favorites, and have more roles to fill (keyboards, second guitar).



Akerfeldt didn't have the whole band leave him after their first tour haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 25, 2013)

Doug N said:


> That's like 2x Akerfeldt.



Don't even compare, and yeah like I've said before. Keep this thread open for discussion, I could never fathom how other threads like the Mike Reynolds one being open with hate being spewed from both supporters and people against it stayed open. When if a single thing was said negatively about anything in these threads, it was imminently locked.

I don't hate this band, I actually quite enjoy the album. Extension to One has been on rotation constantly for quite awhile and I enjoy the rest of the album enough.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Akerfeldt didn't have the whole band leave him after their first tour haha.



Yeah I think that might be a new record 



And let it be known...I love the album and it was one of my favorite releases of 2012


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Love this news






lolololololololololol


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Akerfeldt didn't have the whole band leave him after their first tour haha.



What age are you again?...you're coming across as some sort of schoolyard bully.

"Unprofessional as fuck" i think is the term mentioned already.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 25, 2013)

1000 Eyes said:


> What age are you again?...you're coming across as some sort of schoolyard bully.
> 
> "Unprofessional as fuck" i think is the term mentioned already.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 25, 2013)

1000 Eyes said:


> What age are you again?...you're coming across as some sort of schoolyard bully.
> 
> "Unprofessional as fuck" i think is the term mentioned already.


he's kinda just stating the facts...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> he's kinda just stating the facts...



Indeed. It isn't bullying if you are stating the facts...


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 25, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Alex goes to The Faceless. Who wants in on this bet?


 They were just on tour too, saw them last month. Chances are high


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Indeed. It isn't bullying if you are stating the facts...



Please think over why this is a ridiculously stupid statement.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 25, 2013)

When did getting drunk and trolling someone over internet become "stating the facts"?


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there a way to block a certain persons posts on this forum so that i never have to see them haha? I know some forums have that feature.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Is there a way to block a certain persons posts on this forum so that i never have to see them haha? I know some forums have that feature.



Yeah theres a block list feature jay lo


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Is there a way to block a certain persons posts on this forum so that i never have to see them haha? I know some forums have that feature.



dont worry chief..I dont post round here enough to be a hindrance to ya.


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

Saweet!


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

1000 Eyes said:


> dont worry chief..I dont post round here enough to be a hindrance to ya.



Nah I wasn't talking about you. I dont mind what you have to say cuz that's like...your opinion...man


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jan 25, 2013)

1000 Eyes said:


> What age are you again?...you're coming across as some sort of schoolyard bully.
> 
> "Unprofessional as fuck" i think is the term mentioned already.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 25, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Alex goes to The Faceless. Who wants in on this bet?



What about Lyle? He's still in The Faceless, no?

EDIT: Just read the article. What happened to Lyle? He was a great drummer. Alex is great too and would be good replacement though.


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Nah I wasn't talking about you. I dont mind what you have to say cuz that's like...your opinion...man



Saweet!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

guitarister7321 said:


> What about Lyle? He's still in The Faceless, no?



100% gone


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 25, 2013)

So there's weight to the rumours surrounding Al now? That sucks. I thought he was a decent player. Hell, idk what's been going on, but I'm sure the other members had their reasons for leaving.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> If enough people like this, maybe you will convince me to...hehe



The shit you have pulled with HAARP on Facebook and here is not only unprofessional, but its just straight up dick. Someone with your clout and success in this genre should not be using their CONSIDERABLE reputation among the genre/community to shit talk other bands, *regardless of the truth*. You jumped on the rumours and BS everyone else had brought up and got your fanboys to fall in behind you and it was disgusting. It demonstrates a total lack of tact and discretion and, to be honest, as a musician it makes me not want to support your band anymore. I don't care what your motives were, when you are fucking BULB, you do not take a position. Its bad enough that you called them out on their recording techniques, but then you got wasted and attacked their Facebook. Jon Petrucci didn't get on here and criticize you publicly for using studio tricks on Periphery I. And he could have. 

You're a grown ass man. Act like it.

Sucks about HAARP. Regardless of the truth Disclosure is an incredible record.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> The shit you have pulled with HAARP on Facebook and here is not only unprofessional, but its just straight up bullshit.



Obviously, because Mike, Alex, & Ollie didn't just quit because of similar reasons.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Obviously, because Mike, Alex, & Ollie didn't just quit because of similar reasons.



That is not the point. It has nothing to do with what Al does/plays or doesn't do/play or how many people hate him. When you have so many kids and adults on a forum who basically think you're jesus (like most do about Bulb), you should just let the truth come out and not attempt to influence/comment on such an issue, and you never talk shit unprovoked. Its unfair and it comes across as trying to belittle your competition. The truth will always come out one way or another.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that ended quick. So much for saying I've seen all my favorite bands live(which is probably a good thing after looking at videos).

Disclosure is still a masterpiece in my opinion. I listened to it 2-3 times every day for a month. Its the perfect blend of technical riffs and melody on top of a wide range of vocals styles & melodies. Despite it being a product of studio abuse its the end result that counts for me. 

At least Alex is joining The Faceless!


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> That is not the point. It has nothing to do with what Al does/plays or doesn't do/play or how many people hate him. When you have so many kids and adults on a forum who basically think you're jesus (like most do about Bulb), you should just let the truth come out and not attempt to influence/comment on such an issue, and you never talk shit unprovoked. Its unfair and it comes across as trying to belittle your competition. The truth will always come out one way or another.



They were on the same label and listening to one or the other isn't mutually exclusive, what competition?

You just sound like an upset HAARP fan. Yes, what Misha did wasn't professional, but band members are people too. It's in the past, get over it. I understand Misha's intentions because people were blindly fanboying over this band and it's quite annoying when you know the truth.

Also, I have it on good authority that this band most likely won't exist anymore, so whatever.

EDIT: Disclaimer because I got neg repped for fanboying over Misha, Misha and I don't see eye to eye on many issues, but this is one issue we've talked about and agree upon. I'm not a huge Periphery fan, even though I enjoy some of their stuff from time to time.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> They were on the same label and listening to one or the other isn't mutually exclusive, what competition?
> 
> You just sound like an upset HAARP fan.



On the contrary, I'm an upset *Periphery* fan.

And just because they're on the same label doesn't mean they don't compete for fans and hype. Come on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> They were on the same label and listening to one or the other isn't mutually exclusive, what competition?
> 
> You just sound like an upset HAARP fan. Yes, what Misha did wasn't professional, but band members are people too. It's in the past, get over it. I understand Misha's intentions because people were blindly fanboying over this band and it's quite annoying when you know the truth.
> 
> Also, I have it on good authority that this band most likely won't exist anymore, so whatever.



IMO the real lesson here is not to join a band with brown people in it


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> They were on the same label and listening to one or the other isn't mutually exclusive, what competition?
> 
> You just sound like an upset HAARP fan. Yes, what Misha did wasn't professional, but band members are people too. It's in the past, get over it. I understand Misha's intentions because people were blindly fanboying over this band and it's quite annoying when you know the truth.
> 
> Also, I have it on good authority that this band most likely won't exist anymore, so whatever.



I thought it was unprofessional when he talked shit about Chris Baretto too, and I didn't even like Chris Baretto (hated, actually).

Also, you're not the best person to come to his defense on this one since it's widely known that you pick certain bands on this forum and troll all of their threads.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> The shit you have pulled with HAARP on Facebook and here is not only unprofessional, but its just straight up bullshit. Someone with your clout and success in this genre should not be using their CONSIDERABLE reputation among the genre/community to shit talk other bands, *regardless of the truth*. You jumped on the rumours and BS everyone else had brought up and got your fanboys to fall in behind you and it was disgusting. It demonstrates a total lack of tact and discretion and, to be honest, as a musician it makes me not want to support your band anymore. I don't care what your motives were, when you are fucking BULB, you do not take a position. Its bad enough that you called them out on their recording techniques, but then you got wasted and attacked their Facebook. Jon Petrucci didn't get on here and criticize you publicly for using studio tricks on Periphery I. And he could have.
> 
> You're a grown ass man. Act like it.
> 
> Sucks about HAARP. Regardless of the truth Disclosure is an incredible record.



no big deal man. once upon a time Bulb was my hero. I even wanted to move to Washington to play in his Bulb song band he was considering like five years ago.

but in the end, it turned out he's pretty much a brown Dave Mustaine.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2013)

Brown people.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

How long until this thread is locked?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 25, 2013)

This thread...  *gossip* Sub'd.

Jokes aside, I do like Al'smusic, but I've never really cared much for it. Nor did I know they weren't good live. I'd hate to work with someone like that (if that's really what he's like). Gotta go get up to date on this!


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Well at least we still have Ordinance and Rudy is a fill in drummer for Lyle Cooper right now. So it's not all bad 
But still, i facking love The Haarp Machine. I'm glad I got to see them while I could.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

I wonder if Ollie will join Ordinance if they ever do anything again?


Since the whole no bassist thing and what not


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

Wowie zowie, there's a lot of butthurt in this thread.

I just hopped in here because this morning I saw, I think it was Metalsucks.net's facebook post about Ollie, Alex, and Mike leaving the band. 
It's such a shame, I really liked Disclosure, seeing as Al Mu'min's guitar playing sounds somewhat Middle East influenced and it gave a different spin on the whole prog metal / djent scene. I've loved "Pleiadian Keys" since the instrumental was released.

I know he did stuff that was "studio magic", but why does that matter? If they put on a good show live, what's the big deal?

Granted I've not done all the research and stuff about this particular issue, but why is it everyone has to give an opinion and put other people down FOR their opinions? I just don't understand it.

And btw, it's pretty much confirmed that Alex is going to The Faceless.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 25, 2013)

None of this surprises me. The fact that threads kept getting closed, YouTube comments deleted, people being blocked from posting on Haarp's page etc. Made it SO obvious, something, whatever it may be, was up.

On another note, Misha is just a dude in a band. You guys keep putting him on a pedestal, the things they mentioned on the forum was them just hinting at facts. The drunk thing on FB was mostly irrelevant conversation, it was hilarious for the most part. Some of it is not formal/professional yeah, but Misha has always just been himself all-throughout the years I've been following Bulb/Periphery. Misha probably should have just said nothing at all on the topic, but he was just acting as himself when he did, so yeah. nothing out of the ordinary is happening here at least with how I see it?


----------



## Doug N (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not a big surprise that artists don't post on chat boards given the blowback here. If an artist gives his true unvarnished opinion on something he's raked over the coals and called unprofessional. Better to be like 99% of the other artists and just not participate. At that point all you'll get from artists are their boring, PR-friendly requests to "listen to my record", or "here's my gear rundown".


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> How long until this thread is locked?



Probably a while unless people start being idiots again  Talking about something that happened is all good, the previous threads were closed because it was the same handful of people bitching about the same thing over and over and over. How many pages do we need with the same guys saying the same thing?



eventhetrees said:


> None of this surprises me. The fact that threads kept getting closed, YouTube comments deleted, people being blocked from posting on Haarp's page etc. Made it SO obvious, something, whatever it may be, was up.



Yeah dude it was a conspiracy, we were totally paid millions to stop pointless bickering about a band for 50 pages when it degenerated to a handful of guys posting the same shit over and over  

That said it's a shame Al seems to have personal issues as the album was pretty damn sweet


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Wowie zowie, there's a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> I know he did stuff that was "studio magic", but why does that matter? If they put on a good show live, what's the big deal?




They thing is that they don't.


At least Al doesn't.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> They thing is that they don't.
> 
> 
> At least Al doesn't.



Yeah, I'd read that they played the last show on one of their tours completely without him and it went over better than it usually did with him.

It's just a shame, honestly. I really did dig this band while it lasted, Semesky's cleans went so good with Mu'min's playing... *sigh*


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you see this one that was on reddit?



I think his finger is just directly on the fret but I lol'd regardless.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

Doug N said:


> It's not a big surprise that artists don't post on chat boards given the blowback here. If an artist gives his true unvarnished opinion on something he's raked over the coals and called unprofessional. Better to be like 99% of the other artists and just not participate. At that point all you'll get from artists are their boring, PR-friendly requests to "listen to my record", or "here's my gear rundown".



Misha is a special case, IMO, because he started here, but it still would have been best to just stay out of it.

There were already enough rumors (true or not, I really don't know) that Al was "cheating" left and right. Misha just fanned the flames and then seemed to rally the troops against Al, so to speak. And now he's joking about getting enough people to egg him on to attack the FB page? 

With great music and popularity comes great responsibility, on both sides of the aisle, here.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 25, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Yeah dude it was a conspiracy, we were totally paid millions to stop pointless bickering about a band for 50 pages when it degenerated to a handful of guys posting the same shit over and over
> 
> That said it's a shame Al seems to have personal issues as the album was pretty damn sweet



I wish you made your post before mine. I mostly meant it toward their facebook/YouTube moderation. I agree that the threads on here was just the same shit over and over and over, so fair enough dude!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2013)

eventhetrees said:


> I wish you made your post before mine. I mostly meant it toward their facebook/YouTube moderation. I agree that the threads on here was just the same shit over and over and over, so fair enough dude!


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

Doug N said:


> It's not a big surprise that artists don't post on chat boards given the blowback here. If an artist gives his true unvarnished opinion on something he's raked over the coals and called unprofessional. Better to be like 99% of the other artists and just not participate. At that point all you'll get from artists are their boring, PR-friendly requests to "listen to my record", or "here's my gear rundown".



Guerilla marketing yourself through social media is a double edged sword and should be handled as such. If an artist can post his "unvarnished opinion" on here with no counter point, what makes it any more useful than "listen to my record"? The guy comes in here and throws punches, we leave the thread open long enough until people start throwing them back and then we lock it to maintain civility. People bitch. So then we decide to leave the threads open and let EVERYBODY have an equal say on the matter and people still bitch.

Nobody complained when Bulb only posted NGDs and soundclips. Nobody complained when he posted Axe-Fx and POD presets, or told people details about upcoming tours and albums. Infact, all those things received positive feedback and probably didn't hurt in getting him where he is today (credit where credit is due, being very talented didn't hurt either). 

If shit flinging isn't met with such great feedback, maybe "here's my gear rundown" isn't such a bad idea. I liked that guy a lot better anyway.


----------



## gordonbombay (Jan 25, 2013)

I love all the children in this thread who haven't realized that people who play in bands are the same as your stupid friends. Crying about unprofessionalism in a world that absolutely thrives on drama, negativity, fear and hatred is a mute point. Just be glad that you have a band member of one of the most prominent bands in the metal community that comes on a board and interacts with you. He speaks his mind on things, shows his new guitars, previews new material and overall opens himself up more than most musicians ever do. As someone mentioned earlier, this is why more artists don't get on the boards.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

gordonbombay said:


> I love all the children in this thread who haven't realized that people who play in bands are the same as your stupid friends. Crying about unprofessionalism in a world that absolutely thrives on drama, negativity, fear and hatred is a mute point. Just be glad that you have a band member of one of the most prominent bands in the metal community that comes on a board and interacts with you. He speaks his mind on things, shows his new guitars, previews new material and overall opens himself up more than most musicians ever do. As someone mentioned earlier, this is why more artists don't get on the boards.



This.

I wish more famous guitarists would come on here and share techniques and stuff but frequent other forums and give their opinions on stuff.

I'd love to learn stuff from Josh Travis, but I'm sure people would bitch about how "omg his pitch shifting sounds like shit" or "who da fuq uses that tuning?" 

I think Bulb's a great guitarist, and when he posts, it's usually something knowledgeable. Giving him shit for posting something that bothers him is stupid and just as unprofessional.

Let he who is perfect cast the first stone. Judge not lest ye be judged yourself.


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Jan 25, 2013)

gordonbombay said:


> I love all the children in this thread who haven't realized that people who play in bands are the same as your stupid friends. Crying about unprofessionalism in a world that absolutely thrives on drama, negativity, fear and hatred is a mute point. Just be glad that you have a band member of one of the most prominent bands in the metal community that comes on a board and interacts with you. He speaks his mind on things, shows his new guitars, previews new material and overall opens himself up more than most musicians ever do. As someone mentioned earlier, this is why more artists don't get on the boards.



Utter drivel.


----------



## dmruschell (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Mike actually has his own band called Rest Among Ruins. Now this is relevant because my singer is also the singer of ToTheArk which is Dewsif Stalin's band. Drewsif is neighbors with Mike and also produces the music of Rest Among Ruins. According to my singer (who literally just texted me this), Drew has had to cancel the last few viocal recording session for the ToTheArk full-length so he can mix with Mike by a certain date.
> 
> Judging by this, Mike is probably trying to get Rest Among Ruins ready to be shown to Sumerian so he can get the band signed. This is GREAT news because RAR is a pretty damn good band and I might be auditioning for their vacant second guitar slot



I'm the reason there is that vacant guitar spot. I was engineering and producing the record, along with tracking ALL the guitars and bass for it before I left in 2011 (Nathan-bass left before we started tracking and Henry-guitar left halfway through tracking, leaving me to do all of it along with teaching Ben and the new bassist all of the parts). I have had probably 70% of the album (along with all of the demos) sitting on my computer for the last few years just waiting for them to redo everything and get it released. I hope it lives up to the potential that it had back when we were creating all of it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

gordonbombay said:


> I love all the children in this thread who haven't realized that people who play in bands are the same as your stupid friends. Crying about unprofessionalism in a world that absolutely thrives on drama, negativity, fear and hatred is a mute point. Just be glad that you have a band member of one of the most prominent bands in the metal community that comes on a board and interacts with you. He speaks his mind on things, shows his new guitars, previews new material and overall opens himself up more than most musicians ever do. As someone mentioned earlier, this is why more artists don't get on the boards.



Right, we're the only ones who benefit from Bulb being on this forum. I'm sure he hasn't sold a single album, piece of merch or concert ticket because of his involvement here (and other places). 

What's sad it, it's usually me on the other side having to "defend" locking things down when an artist starts posting controversial stuff on here (for their own protection). The fact is, when people like Bulb shit-fling in this board, threads get completely out of control (going up by several pages at a time, personal attacks, etc.) and we get mountains of reported posts what we have to tend to. In essence, it's like trolling because he get's to come in, light the match and the moderators are the ones left here to clean up.

Fred the Shred, Francesco and Letchford are all artists who benefit from posting on here. They answer PMs, they post advice and help out people all the time. I don't get nearly the same number of complaints or other annoying reports when they post, because they know well enough to keep their posts clean. You can be an asset to the community without trying to be the National Djentquirer. 

I disagree with shit flinging as a whole but if you want to do it, keeping it on Facebook is probably a better choice. 

And I personally find the practice "unprofessional" because Bulb knows his words carry a lot more weight than the average poster on here. I don't remember the last time *random poster* said something negative on here and the thread EXPLODED to 100 views in 2 minutes and was inundated with several dozen defensive posts. Trolling a band or a specific guy, when you know you have that power, is irresponsible, it's unprofessional, and it's inconsiderate toward those of us that need to tend to the mess.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 25, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> This.
> 
> I wish more famous guitarists would come on here and share techniques and stuff but frequent other forums and give their opinions on stuff.
> 
> ...




Josh makes occasional posts here and there. If you catch him at a show, talk to him, he's a very knowledgeable dude. I know you used him as a random example, but yeah, from what I gather, when he's not on tour, he's locked up in a room writing/recording, which is admirable, he's able to enable "hermit" mode and get shit done. A skill I wish I had


----------



## Mexi (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Nah I wasn't talking about you. I dont mind what you have to say cuz that's like...your opinion...man



the dude abides



on topic though, too bad to hear about the HAARP Machine, despite what people say about the studio magic, I like what Al Mu'min did for the feel of the record. I'm sure this event is a little humbling but I think it's in the best interests of all parties to just start fresh.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> This.
> 
> I wish more famous guitarists would come on here and share techniques and stuff but frequent other forums and give their opinions on stuff.
> 
> ...



The policy is to ban or lock _anytime_ somebody aimlessly shit talks.

The goal of this forum is to share ideas and maintain civility. NaYoN, DLG, 7 Strings of Hate, and probably another dozen people (see banned users thread) have been banned on multiple occasions for going into threads and saying "that guy sucks" "their music is garbage" etc. etc. 

What a strange post. On one end you're complaining about people being afraid to post here because they'll be zerg'd and just a few words later, you're defending the right of people to talk shit...?

How about another hypothetical. What if Al Mu'min would like to post here but he's afraid that he'll get ripped apart by another high profile member? Nope, no way that'd ever happen or chase anybody off.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

eventhetrees said:


> Josh makes occasional posts here and there. If you catch him at a show, talk to him, he's a very knowledgeable dude. I know you used him as a random example, but yeah, from what I gather, when he's not on tour, he's locked up in a room writing/recording, which is admirable, he's able to enable "hermit" mode and get shit done. A skill I wish I had



Yeah, semi-random. Had to think of a guitarist from a band that either people really like or really hate, and people either really like Glass Cloud / Tony Danza or they really hate it. 

I'd love to meet him, but the closest GC has ever been to where I live was like a 5 hour drive  I'd catch them on tour this year but they're touring with Silverstein and Issues, two bands I really can't fucking stand... LMTF isn't that bad though. I was tempted to try and buy lessons from him as well, but you know, 5 hour drive + 60$ for like an hour long lesson = one expensive-ass trip

Sorry about the off-topic-ness, Mods. 

uh... brown people


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 25, 2013)

guitarister7321 said:


> What happened to Lyle?


 im hoping he realized they werent going to go back to the tech-death style they had before and jumped ship.

also, holy shit Bulb of all people getting ripped on on SSO, did hell freeze over?


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

Randy said:


> The policy is to ban or lock _anytime_ somebody aimlessly shit talks.
> 
> The goal of this forum is to share ideas and maintain civility. NaYoN, DLG, 7 Strings of Hate, and probably another dozen people (see banned users thread) have been banned on multiple occasions for going into threads and saying "that guy sucks" "their music is garbage" etc. etc.
> 
> ...



I have been banned 0 times, I have received a warning one time. Other than that and this specific band, I'm not really negative. On 10 pages of my comments, I've only been very negative in this thread and stated a preference for older After The Burial albums. Other than that, nothing really. But I'll be more positive in the future.


As for the topic, Lyle left The Faceless because, quote: "Over the last couple of years it seemed that the interests, goals and musical approach of the band was not that of my own. Also, managerial issues became too frequent with no resolution."

Also, for the record, it's still not guaranteed that Alex will join The Faceless. He filled in for them once. As for The HAARP Machine, considering Make Me Famous had similar lineup hurdles and Sumerian dropped them like hot potatoes even though they make way more money than Haarp, I would assume that Al's contract might come to a swift end soon. Those are the facts, I'd rather not state my opinion.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully Alex does join the faceless full time


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Hopefully Alex does join the faceless full time



Does he have any other bands he's actively in right now?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 25, 2013)

Read about the breakup on MetalSucks and came here to post about it and then I read the last few pages of this thread...


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Does he have any other bands he's actively in right now?



Ordinance and Climaxes, but those are side projects I guess.





Ordinance seems to be on hiatus, and Climaxes has Evan Brewer in it, and have only released two songs.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> The shit you have pulled with HAARP on Facebook and here is not only unprofessional, but its just straight up bullshit. Someone with your clout and success in this genre should not be using their CONSIDERABLE reputation among the genre/community to shit talk other bands, *regardless of the truth*. You jumped on the rumours and BS everyone else had brought up and got your fanboys to fall in behind you and it was disgusting. It demonstrates a total lack of tact and discretion and, to be honest, as a musician it makes me not want to support your band anymore. I don't care what your motives were, when you are fucking BULB, you do not take a position. Its bad enough that you called them out on their recording techniques, but then you got wasted and attacked their Facebook. Jon Petrucci didn't get on here and criticize you publicly for using studio tricks on Periphery I. And he could have.
> 
> You're a grown ass man. Act like it.
> 
> Sucks about HAARP. Regardless of the truth Disclosure is an incredible record.



I disagree about the part where you say Misha got his fanboys to fall in behind him.

As a fan of the Haarp Machines music I was interested in hearing about the recording techniques no matter who pointed them out.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 25, 2013)

"How dare you Misha??? How can a god like you say such bad things? No, this can't be true! Santa is real1!!!!!"

- crying about professionalism in heavy metal. half of you sound like Tipper Gore right now.

This genre's gone so goddamn soft it's embarrassing. Keep doing what you're doing Misha! Nobody should tell you what's wrong and what's right.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I have been banned 0 times, I have received a warning one time. Other than that and this specific band, I'm not really negative.



You're right and I jumped to a conclusion just because we've disagreed with eachother before, so my bad and I apologize.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Found this on HAARP's fb page:


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> "How dare you Misha??? How can a god like you say such bad things? No, this can't be true! Santa is real1!!!!!"
> 
> - crying about professionalism in heavy metal. half of you sound like Tipper Gore right now.
> 
> This genre's gone so goddamn soft it's embarrassing. Keep doing what you're doing Misha! Nobody should tell you what's wrong and what's right.



If that's the way you guys want, game on.

Just like everybody else that gets banned for trolling, Bulb will get it too.  No double standard here, then.

Apparently some of you have forgotten that there are rules around here to maintain civility. If you're interested in name calling, there are a few other forums that are rather popular for their lack of moderation. Feel free to visit them.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Found this on HAARP's fb page:



But wouldn't he just mime throwing gasoline? 


On a serious note, do you think he might try to continue playing shows but to a full band backing track?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 25, 2013)

TheOddGoat said:


> But wouldn't he just mime throwing gasoline?
> 
> 
> On a serious note, do you think he might try to continue playing shows but to a full band backing track?



But then what if he gets sick or breaks a string? Will they then just play the album from an MP3 player through the PA?


----------



## bulb (Jan 25, 2013)

So amidst all this mess, I would like to clear a few things things up.

There seems to be some misunderstanding as to my stance on "studio tricks". I am and always have been an ADVOCATE of studio tricks.
I believe the studio album is a composition, and whatever means you require to meet that end to where it is to the standard you wanted it to be is completely fine.

I do believe that if you are using those as a crutch because you can't play your own music, then you are only setting yourself up for failure (as can be seen here).

My main issue was that I was at first actually VERY impressed by the initial videos Al put up. And he was getting unanimous praise, which at the time I thought was well deserved, and was getting compared to the likes of Tosin. I never really paid much attention to anything past that, but I had assumed he was a monster on the guitar, good for him.

Then, upon closer inspection, I realized, the video was mimed, and the guitars sounded like they were half sped. Fine, not a big deal, but then I saw comments getting deleted whenever this was addressed on his youtube. Then I found out from people who recorded him, that either he had has some magical breakthrough on guitar, or he was incapable of pulling that stuff off, and that was likely the story behind the miming.
It is the deleting of comments that called him out and the lying that got to me. 

In this industry everyone works their ass off. I know I am not an incredible guitarist by any means, but I strive to get better and I surround myself with musicians that are better so that I can learn from them. The bands we tour with are usually incredible as individual musicians and as a live band. And when I heard that he was having the computer double his backing track live, it felt to me like it cheapened all the hard work that every band puts in.

This is pretty much all I have to say on the subject. I am sure all of you will have your own opinions both positive and negative about my take on this and that's fine by me. I just feel like what Al did really cheapens all the hard work that everyone else in this industry puts in to put on as best a live show and be as good a band as possible. Now thanks to his attitude, he has lost his backing band, so I must admit I do feel somewhat vindicated. Nobody likes a cheater.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, that's professional. ^


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## CloudAC (Jan 25, 2013)

I can understand and agree with all that. I still think the Facebook trolling was uncalled for though  But whatever, I really like the album and will be keeping an eye out to see what their ex-vocalist will pursue next, I really like his voice.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 25, 2013)

...and the balance is restored.

But yeah, cool band but not one I was particularly in love with. Evidently Al gives us British brownfolk a bad name though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

Right......


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 25, 2013)

Not to stoke the fire, and not saying any of the points Mr.Bulb is making aren't valid, but is balance really restored? Was that response really professional? 
It was the equivalent of a kid picking on another kid and then mumbling "well he started it..." when called out on it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2013)

Great statement Misha.



CloudAC said:


> I can understand and agree with all that. I still think the Facebook trolling was uncalled for though



This was pretty much my one problem with it... that and the fact that all the Periphery fans then piled on and completely trashed three consecutive threads


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't worry HAARP fans, I found Al's new band!





(it's my birthday today... go easy on me randy..)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

Randy said:


> The goal of this forum is to share ideas and maintain civility. NaYoN, DLG, 7 Strings of Hate, and probably another dozen people (see banned users thread) have been banned on multiple occasions for going into threads and saying "that guy sucks" "their music is garbage" etc. etc.



Hey hey hey now. Dont bring ME into this dude 

And you guys should be smart enough to know that when i pop in to say a certian guy or band sucks, I'm right. 


Oh, and for what its worth, Bulb has the right to express his opinion, just like all of you who are bitching about him expressing his opinion are expressing your own opinion. 
I guess if you have a little success, your supposed to be frikking Dr.Phil GI Joe goody 2 shoes role model or something. This is metal for cryin out loud.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

7SoH is a ginger anyways, its in his nature to be that way


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> Yeah haha, although relatively unknown here, in the UK he is pretty infamous within the group of bands we know/tour with.
> He is also notorious for threatening or shit talking people who leave, Craig Reynolds and Mike Malyan from Monuments have filled me in on that end from their personal experiences with Al (they are 2 of those past 30 or so)



God, i was in a band with a guy like that. I had to cut all ties with him in the end. I know for a fact that he's been talking shit about me to everyone after that, but the reason i know this is because they've told me, because they know he's full of shit.

It kinda makes a lot of sense now that i know the character we're dealing with. Does he view some musicians or bands as rivals as well?


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Fixed:


----------



## reynoldsofski (Jan 25, 2013)

yes the rumours are true i've joined the faceless!! 



oh wai-


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 25, 2013)

Its going to take Al so long to find another backing band after this fiasco he is gonna have to change the name to The |AARP| Machine. If I had the motivation this post would contain a photoshopped pic of Al w/ long grey beard, looking decrepit and shit, but you will just have to imagine this with you mind. Also, Misha is just jealous all these other talented brown guitarists keep popping up. Next he is going to destroy Josh Travis' reputation by proving he actually has six fingers on each hand, allowing better access over an 8 string, and finally he will have to discredit Tosin by throwing away all of his stylish hats (the source of his power, he car barely strum out Smoke on the Water w/out them).


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Hey hey hey now. Dont bring ME into this dude
> 
> And you guys should be smart enough to know that when i pop in to say a certian guy or band sucks, I'm completely wrong.



Fixed for that ya, Chris.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> Fixed for that ya, Chris.



You have become my personal Al'Mumin


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

bulb said:


> So amidst all this mess, I would like to clear a few things things up.
> 
> There seems to be some misunderstanding as to my stance on "studio tricks". I am and always have been an ADVOCATE of studio tricks.
> I believe the studio album is a composition, and whatever means you require to meet that end to where it is to the standard you wanted it to be is completely fine.
> ...



I maintain you should have kept your hat out of the ring, man. With that much influence in such an impressionable community, you should know what a simple opinion post can lead to, especially one supporting such a damning accusation. 

I love your band and your work, but your actions came across as the acting out of an insecurity rather than honestly attempting to set the record straight, and that is extremely off-putting when it comes from a guy who recorded the Zyglrox playthrough that introduced me to Periphery. I mean, aren't you respected and revered enough without putting down upstarts? Sure HAARP is amazing on the album, but if they were TRULY lacking live it would have run its course without your input. 

I believe you only succeeded in alienating a lot of fans rather than revealing something that came to light eventually on its own. 

Anyway, I really don't see how a properly mixed and well-played guitar backing track would hide slop....I feel like it would emphasize it, especially in a band like HAARP with so much opposing guitar shit. If you fuck up it will just sound awful....its just like everyone being tight but you, as someone said previously I believe.

I do not ever doubt what you say about everyone working their asses off in the industry. Hell, I bet even Al put in some serious time on the guitar and in writing these songs, though I'm sure we like to think he's just a complete fraud. 

It just seemed low, and in the future you might want to consider picking on someone your own size.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2013)

I cant wait til Al Mu'min comes in here and tries to defend himself again


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> I maintain you should have kept your hat out of the ring, man.



And who are you again?? Why do you think its perfectly fine to throw your hat in the ring, then point at others and bitch? 
Your doing excatly what your accusing him of doing.



Theres only 1 thing you can do. Be responsible for your own behavior. If you dont like seeing something ugly said, dont follow it up by doing it yourself and act like you have a leg to stand on.

I swear, kids these days


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 25, 2013)

I would love to hear Al's thoughts on all of this, however I know there is 0% chance he will come here again.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Wonder how long it will take for Sumerian to drop Al?


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Wonder how long it will take for Sumerian to drop Al?


I'm sure we'll see it later tonight


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

and how long it will take for Strandberg to drop him.........


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> And who are you again?? Why do you think its perfectly fine to throw your hat in the ring, then point at others and bitch?
> Your doing excatly what your accusing him of doing.
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody gives a fuck about me, I'm just an angry, slightly disenfranchised fan trying to be a voice of reason. I can't influence people's opinions on a large scale.

I did not post anything in the HAARP shitstorms about the vari-speeding shit. I didn't join in because the whole discussion was horseshit and not worth the effort, but it pissed me off when the pitchforks came out with Misha in the lead. 

And who the fuck are you calling "kid?"


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> and how long it will take for Strandberg to drop him.........



Might depend on whether he paid for the guitar or it's being given to him.

I don't know which it is.



goldsteinat0r said:


> And who the fuck are you calling "kid?"



Whoa. Chill.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> And who the fuck are you calling "kid?"



Well, it was ment to be one of those light, jovial insults that you shoot at your buddy, and not some raging insane insult that i usually throw out to all living creatures on a minute by minute basis


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2013)

Supposedly Al commented here about this situation


Scroll down about 2/3 down the page




Robert Percy said:


> The burning the house down thing is correct, I was told it by a friend of the person who was on the recieving end of that threat. The person who was threatened was the frontman of a British metalcore band and the ex-frontman of a really well known British thrash/speed metal type band.





Al Mu'Min said:


> Incorrect on all counts. Hearsay, I gather, is your idea of substantial evidence to make such claims? You appear far too often on internet I must add too, dispel yourself for your own good. My qualms with my former bandmates are very little to do with my alleged dangerous nature and more to do with musical direction. Yes, whilst I concede to my ardent detractors that I'm not tightest of all players live I should add the songs on the album are quite difficult to pull off in a live context and I would honestly prefer a little support and positivity amongst my 'metal' brethren. I wish you all a good day. Evidently my day has been ruined by this loss but I wish not for myself not to wallow in self-doubt and sorrow.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Supposedly Al commented here about this situation
> 
> 
> Scroll down about 2/3 down the page
> http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/2013/01/25/everyone-who-isnt-al-mumin-quits-the-haarp-machine/



The language he uses in that comment is similar to the language he used here before, so I am inclined to believe that the comment is legit


----------



## isispelican (Jan 25, 2013)

just because bulb or anyone for that matter has a lot of influence doesnt mean that he cant fully express himself, get serious are you really trying to tell him what to do?

im glad alex left because he is very talented and is suited for much greater stuff!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 25, 2013)

His syntax rustles my jimmies.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Well, it was ment to be one of those light, jovial insults that you shoot at your buddy, and not some raging insane insult that i usually throw out to all living creatures on a minute by minute basis



No hard feelings. I was initially a little like "AW NAW HE DI'NT" but I quickly realized sarcasm.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 25, 2013)

isispelican said:


> just because bulb or anyone for that matter has a lot of influence doesnt mean that he cant fully express himself, get serious are you really trying to tell him what to do?
> 
> im glad alex left because he is very talented and is suited for much greater stuff!



I'm calling him a douchebag for what he did, not telling him what to do.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone considered the idea that the conspiricists have gotten to the entire band BUT Al? Hmmm? Hmmm? Bet ya didnt huh?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 25, 2013)

Whilst I don't know everything about the situation that's surrounded these past few months, and im sure plenty will disagree with me, I do feel like he should have been cut a little slack in the live department. 

I feel that so many people jumped down Al's throat when they seen that he was having difficulty performing his music on his FIRST TOUR with the band because he was bigged up to be 'the next Tosin'. He was destined to fail the moment these statements started spreading. Sure, he's making mistakes but they are emphasized so much more when you have all these crazy expectations. As many of you know, there are a lot of key factors that are involved when performing live other than technical ability, a lot of which improve over time as live experience increases. 

I'm not saying its not his own fault too though, I mean shooting that Strandberg commercial and getting signed before even playing a proper bunch of shows with your new lineup... More and more expectations. But come on now, if you managed to score a deal with Sumerian AND Strandberg early into your bands career, would you take it? Of course you would, cause that's one lucky opportunity you may not get again. 

He's a great songwriter though IMO, something you can not 'fake' or 'cheat'.  hopefully he will be back in the future with a better perspective.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> Whilst I don't know everything about the situation that's surrounded these past few months, and im sure plenty will disagree with me, I do feel like he should have been cut a little slack in the live department.
> 
> I feel that so many people jumped down Al's throat when they seen that he was having difficulty performing his music on his FIRST TOUR with the band because he was bigged up to be 'the next Tosin'. He was destined to fail the moment these statements started spreading. Sure, he's making mistakes but they are emphasized so much more when you have all these crazy expectations. As many of you know, there are a lot of key factors that are involved when performing live other than technical ability, a lot of which improve over time as live experience increases.
> 
> ...




He should be cut no slack. Like the rest of the world, when you choose to take money to be a performer, you should not overbill yourself and thats what he did. 

In addition, I surely wouldnt accept an endorsment deal and get signed when i knew damn well i didnt have the real skill to back it up and it was just a matter of time till everyone called me on my shit.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 25, 2013)

Bulb is a dude. Just like everyone else. I can't see the issue with him stating his opinion just like everyone else, because it's not like he's famous or anything. He's just a sorta big deal around here, in this little subgenre prevalent on this little forum. 

If it were someone huge like... I dunno Lady Gaga going "lol do u even lift, losers!?!??" at One Direction then yeah, there might be something to it, but here I really don't see why special rules should apply to Misha or anyone else for that matter. 

Calling the fanbase impressionable is probable spot-on, but Misha shouldn't really be held responsible for it if someone has an underdeveloped Develop-your-own-opinion Gland.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 25, 2013)

Sucks That this happened. I really enjoy Disclosure, it was an awesome album, prolly one of my favs from the past year

also is it bad that i read these words while hearing the instrumental version of esoteric agenda?


> Originally Posted by *Al Mu'Min*
> _Incorrect on all counts. Hearsay, I gather, is your idea of substantial evidence to make such claims? You appear far too often on internet I must add too, dispel yourself for your own good. My qualms with my former bandmates are very little to do with my alleged dangerous nature and more to do with musical direction. Yes, whilst I concede to my ardent detractors that I'm not tightest of all players live I should add the songs on the album are quite difficult to pull off in a live context and I would honestly prefer a little support and positivity amongst my 'metal' brethren. I wish you all a good day. Evidently my day has been ruined by this loss but I wish not for myself not to wallow in self-doubt and sorrow._


_

I'm sorry. 
_


----------



## Veldar (Jan 25, 2013)

When I woke up today I didn't know who the haarp machine were and now I know everything about them, this is why I love seven string forums.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 25, 2013)

Not to mention, Misha was a member of this community, long before Periphery got signed. Why would he stop contributing just because of that, or because his words may upset one or two people? I'm sure he doesn't think his word is more important than anyone else anyway.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 25, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Not to mention, Misha was a member of this community, long before Periphery got signed. Why would he stop contributing just because of that, or because his words may upset one or two people? I'm sure he doesn't think his word is more important than anyone else anyway.



Shit, I remember him posting that Glints Collide cover and the other shit waaay before Periphery was anything other than a geometrical term over at the Meshuggah forums  

God I feel old....


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol

The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt


----------



## Loomer (Jan 25, 2013)

This dude actually put a photo of himself in sunglasses on a t-shirt with "Music Is My Religion" on the backprint!?

If this is true he deserves everything that's coming to him because that's some straight Kanye-crazy shit.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol
> 
> The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt



Wow, what a jackass.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol
> 
> The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt



Buy it and wear the same outfit, sunglasses included


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Buy it and wear the same outfit, sunglasses included



Don't do this to me noyan


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 25, 2013)

That shirt has to be one of the most egotistical things I've EVER seen come from a metal band. And I've heard Dave Mustaine talk...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow i thought that was a joke until I clicked the link...WTF? 


KANYE WEST GOES DEATH METAL YEEE BOI


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of the things he did that caught me off guard, was that Interview he did with Ola on the *Strandberg Varberg and he has that whole crazy background going on behind him. It was hard for me to take him seriously... I mean what is the point of it?


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my god that shirt. I want it.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

Dang. Ola looks so tired.


----------



## Rook (Jan 25, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> One of the things he did that caught me off guard, was that Interview he did with Ola on the *Strandberg Varberg and he has that whole crazy background going on behind him. It was hard for me to take him seriously... I mean what is the point of it?




Thing that made me laugh about that is how he talks about being cutting age and pushing into the future screw the past, and he's sitting next to what looks like a 60's style AC30 



I'm sort of disappointed there's not more HAARP but my reaction was sort of 'Aaah no... Ah well. Oh Chipotle, I'll have a burrito with brown rice, pinto beans, chicken, extra hot, sour cream and cheese. £7.85? Thanks. Now where was I... Oh yes I was living my life'

What was the point of this post again?


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

Rook said:


> Thing that made me laugh about that is how he talks about being cutting age and pushing into the future screw the past, and he's sitting next to what looks like a 60's style AC30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you wrote it.


----------



## Renen (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow Alex left Threat Signal and now he left Haarp. I hope he gets a band he can stick with and make some awesome music in.

As for The Haarp Machine I think it can and should carry on because Al wrote all the parts anyway. If not I will be looking forward to what he puts out in the future. I loved Disclosure.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

This weeks Buzz words are "Invictus Guitars" and "The Haarp Machine"

I just went for a drive an hour ago and tried to listen to Disclosure but Periphery pt:II was inside the case.


----------



## Rook (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> Well, you wrote it.



I'm having a seriously weird day


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Bulb is a dude. Just like everyone else. I can't see the issue with him stating his opinion just like everyone else, because it's not like he's famous or anything. He's just a sorta big deal around here, in this little subgenre prevalent on this little forum.
> 
> If it were someone huge like... I dunno Lady Gaga going "lol do u even lift, losers!?!??" at One Direction then yeah, there might be something to it, but here I really don't see why special rules should apply to Misha or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Calling the fanbase impressionable is probable spot-on, but Misha shouldn't really be held responsible for it if someone has an underdeveloped Develop-your-own-opinion Gland.



As I said several times in this thread, trolling is a locking/bankable offense. If anything, Bulb got cut a lot if slack for what he said in the other threads, coordinated with the facebook stuff. 

If you look at it from my perspective, as a moderator, my sole responsibility is to making sure this forum doesn't go to shit with people leveraging personal attacks against one another and my PM box filling up. That's three different threads that got oversaturated with crap and we were getting post reported left and right. 

You're free to have your opinion as to whether or not you agree with everyone's complaints but I got enough "thank god that's over"s to indicate locking those threads was necessary and appropriate. Likewise, the cluster fuck the last few pages have been with offtopic infighting is confirmation enough for me.

On a personal note, I enjoyed the album but I agreed entirely on the issues with the failure to deliver live, and all the ego drama. At this point, I'm hoping this dies and I get to lock my last HAARP Machine battle orgy.


----------



## Fluxx (Jan 25, 2013)

A retort to dislikes towards one's own art and behaviour with such language Al Mu'Min is _attempting_ to use would be a lot more thought provoking and impressionable if it made sense beyond sounding like a hell-bent effort to use inappropriate words in reverse order to conventional English in order to cover up the egoism and fallacies that this man has been trying to blind people with.

Al, you are no doubt a fantastic writer of music, and I quite enjoyed your album (I even liked it enough to pay for it!), but your behaviour overshadows any respect I could have garnered for you as a musician or as a person willing to post on a discussion forum who would presumably be open to discussing things, as the name of such a thing suggests.

The only person trying to blind the sheep here appears to be too egocentric to realize that this is a situation of the 'pot calling the kettle black'. Keep writing good tunes and keep your 'peon bashing' behaviour out of the political side of things, and you will probably enjoy some success.


----------



## valder (Jan 26, 2013)

_Incorrect on all counts. Hearsay, I gather, is your idea of substantial evidence to make such claims? You appear far too often on internet I must add too, dispel yourself for your own good. My qualms with my former bandmates are very little to do with my alleged dangerous nature and more to do with musical direction. Yes, whilst I concede to my ardent detractors that I'm not tightest of all players live I should add the songs on the album are quite difficult to pull off in a live context and I would honestly prefer a little support and positivity amongst my 'metal' brethren. I wish you all a good day. Evidently my day has been ruined by this loss but I wish not for myself not to wallow in self-doubt and sorrow.

Now I understand why the lyrics are so terrible_


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## gunch (Jan 26, 2013)

_I wish not for myself not to wallow in self-doubt and sorrow.

_Double negative. Maybe he meant to say he wants to mope about it?


----------



## abandonist (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a super-hateful narcissist with a schadenfreude complex. 

It's really just a matter of time until I'm permabanned when I say something that someone finds beyond redemption - but that day has not come yet! 

_This Thread Is Delicious.



_I did enjoy the Haarp record, though I'm not sad to see motherfucker get his comeuppance.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 26, 2013)

its kind of annoying Al mu'min got a strandberg endorsement when obviously invictus would have been more suiting...


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol
> 
> The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt



*jay z voice* you crazy for this one al' *jay z voice*


----------



## kastenfrog (Jan 26, 2013)

wow so much hate on Al right here. now obviously it seems he's hard to get along with, short-tempered and takes himself a bit too serious. but that doesn't make him a malicious person or something. some people just have these kind of, let's say, social flaws. i'm pretty sure he didn't woke up the other day and was like: "hey, i be an asshole and fuck up my band." what i wan't to say is: he's certainly not the nicest person on earth but he doesn't deserve this overwhelming shitstorm. no one does... except a serial killer or something...


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 26, 2013)

kastenfrog said:


> he's certainly not the nicest person on earth but he doesn't deserve this overwhelming shitstorm. no one does... except a serial killer or something...



Really? The amount of hate here is very little. I see a lot of unformed opinions on the matter, and I'm sure no one here is stupid enough to make an entire judgement of character without first having met the man. But you think we'd treat a serial killer the same vein?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 26, 2013)

kastenfrog said:


> but that doesn't make him a malicious person or something.



I'd say that threatening to burn someones house down is fairly malicious.


----------



## kastenfrog (Jan 26, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Really? The amount of hate here is very little. I see a lot of unformed opinions on the matter, and I'm sure no one here is stupid enough to make an entire judgement of character without first having met the man. But you think we'd treat a serial killer the same vein?



okay, that comparison was pretty exaggerated. and you're right the amount of hate here remains limited. i was reading the comments on the metalsucks news aswell and the shit talk right there is unbelievable. so my statement kinda referred to the overall "internet reaction" .

Edit: not metalsucks, i meant heavyblog


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know if this is legitimately Al, but there was a comment left on HeavyBlog from a person claiming to be Al:




> This is the only reply/comment I am going to leave on this thread. I kicked Alex, Mike & Ollie from the band because they were not easy people to get along with. Now some mediocre journalist has the audacity to try and smear my name amongst a pile of shit across the internet. Me and Mike had many disagreements but I have NEVER threatened anyone. The arguments which have led to Alex, Mike & Ollie were more so to do with the musical direction than anything else. To the ignorant narrow minded Americans that believe everything and anything they see on the internet is true, please do the world a favour and never go on the internet again. Yes I did change some guitar parts to make it easier to play live but as long as all the notes are right and the playing is tight (which is one of my weaker points in regards to playing guitar) I don't see a problem with it. Good day to you all.
> 
> - Al Mu'min



Probably just a troll, but who knows.


----------



## djentinc (Jan 26, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol
> 
> The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt



I actually have one of these shirts. It cost me like £15 to have it shipped from the states. If anyone wants to buy it off me then be my guest .


----------



## djentinc (Jan 26, 2013)

Also:


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 26, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I don't know if this is legitimately Al, but there was a comment left on HeavyBlog from a person claiming to be Al:
> 
> Probably just a troll, but who knows.



That doesn't sound anything like Al. Look at his earlier posts he left on the previous Haarp thread. Completely different grammar, sentence structure and use of adjectives.

The band could go on playing live.....


----------



## Draceius (Jan 26, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> That doesn't sound anything like Al. Look at his earlier posts he left on the previous Haarp thread. Completely different grammar, sentence structure and use of adjectives.
> 
> The band could go on playing live.....




They sound better without his sloppy playing making everything sound messy, I've been trying not to post in this thread, but this is just damn


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh god that video is priceless lol Just goes to show who the real musicians are...


----------



## Draceius (Jan 26, 2013)

More HAARP conspirisy  
imgur: the simple image sharer

I'm done now


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 26, 2013)

Well...I did it. Music is My Religion t-shirt acquired for my band's upcoming video shoot


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 26, 2013)

That is pretty disheartening that they performed without him and sounded no different. I wouldn't have even gone on.


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 26, 2013)

For the people who are interested, I'm jamming some ideas and 
here's the first HAARPy song I made.....I'm sure the song is going to the bin
because I think it lacks identity but it's always like this. My first ideas usually suck ^^.
And its guitar pro....I don't bother recording a song thats not finished.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/26.01.2013.rar


----------



## aturaya (Jan 26, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> That doesn't sound anything like Al. Look at his earlier posts he left on the previous Haarp thread. Completely different grammar, sentence structure and use of adjectives.
> 
> The band could go on playing live.....




I was at that show. The last day of the tour. Half of the reason I went was to see if Al could play it lol. The vocalist on his own is a beast and sings perfectly.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 26, 2013)

Necropitated said:


> For the people who are interested, I'm jamming some ideas and
> here's the first HAARPy song I made.....I'm sure the song is going to the bin
> because I think it lacks identity but it's always like this. My first ideas usually suck ^^.
> And its guitar pro....I don't bother recording a song thats not finished.
> ...


Stop scrapping ideas and finish some of this stuff. All the stuff you've posted in this thread sounds great, just finish it.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 26, 2013)

Eh.. I find that a band writing about conspiracy theories are not really _that_ different from a power metal band writing about dragons and unicorns, although I am sure Mu'min wears his headdress with a tinfoil-lining.

He does not seem too easy to get along with, and it's not like it hasn't happened before that an entire band has walked out on one musician. If he did threaten to burn someone's house down, it's of course serious, but I haven't been able to verify this. He's got a good tone though.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 26, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Eh.. I find that a band writing about conspiracy theories are not really _that_ different from a power metal band writing about dragons and unicorns, although I am sure Mu'min wears his headdress with a tinfoil-lining.
> 
> He does not seem too easy to get along with, and it's not like it hasn't happened before that an entire band has walked out on one musician. If he did threaten to burn someone's house down, it's of course serious, but I haven't been able to verify this. He's got a good tone though.



Ask any of his pre-album bandmates, they can verify


----------



## Doug N (Jan 26, 2013)

Why do I think that Bulb's next album will be called "Periphery III - Burning Down the House".


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 26, 2013)

Doug N said:


> Why do I think that Bulb's next album will be called "Periphery III - Burning Down the House".



You mean Periphery's album? As in the there's 5 other people besides Bulb in the band Periphery? As in Bulb isn't a god and did I mention, there's FIVE other people in the band besides him, Periphery?

Yeah, I thought you meant that 






Just messing around, but it's pretty evident that some people act like Misha is just the be all end all of opinions, when it's just that, an opinion. And he knows this, he's not an arse but people need to chill the fuck out with this stuff.


----------



## valder (Jan 26, 2013)

I just feel bad for Ola


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 26, 2013)

valder said:


> I just feel bad for Ola



This. He really worked with Al' and gave him a fair chance at working on a new guitar and having a really nice endorsement. 

He probably had no idea about any of this stuff. 

How did Al' get any endorsement anyway and how did Haarp get signed and all this stuff? Have they been around for a while (locally) or something?


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jan 26, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> This. He really worked with Al' and gave him a fair chance at working on a new guitar and having a really nice endorsement.
> 
> He probably had no idea about any of this stuff.
> 
> How did Al' get any endorsement anyway and how did Haarp get signed and all this stuff? Have they been around for a while (locally) or something?



I believe it was said that Tosin introduced Ola and Al 



My point being Al didnt have much tour or album experience but certainly was hanging out with the right people when they first met - that perception goes a long way Im sure


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I don't know if this is legitimately Al, but there was a comment left on HeavyBlog from a person claiming to be Al:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That absolutely does not sound like him at all. That response wasn't British enough.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 26, 2013)

NSXTypeZero said:


> I believe it was said that Tosin introduced Ola and Al
> 
> 
> 
> My point being Al didnt have much tour or album experience but certainly was hanging out with the right people when they first met - that perception goes a long way Im sure



Good point. That would make sense.

I mean... I have enjoyed some of the Haarp stuff I have heard. Some really cool riffs. But it's just a bummer how it turned out to be.


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2013)

Rick said:


> That absolutely does not sound like him at all. That response wasn't British enough.



Well that and Al doesn't say 'That's not what happened and this is bullshit, end of story' he goes 'one who is perpetually on the path to truth will not end their search in your statements, they will merely suffer at the hand of deceit and be cast on their way yet again, as these tales were not of events past but of events made in the minds of those who wish disdain and hate upon my own self. No more need by said by myself' or some shit.

Besides, there are posts in that language from someone claiming to be Al arguing with a guy called 'Robert Percy', that was much more convincing.




Xiphos68 said:


> This. He really worked with Al' and gave him a fair chance at working on a new guitar and having a really nice endorsement.
> 
> He probably had no idea about any of this stuff.
> 
> How did Al' get any endorsement anyway and how did Haarp get signed and all this stuff? Have they been around for a while (locally) or something?



Ola's a seriously sharp guy, this won't throw him in the least. At most he'll be disappointed his varberg won't be on show so much. Can't see Ola believing the drama or even if he does caring, he has his own relationship with Al Mu'min


----------



## anomynous (Jan 26, 2013)

lol at this "Al" post on Heavy blog:



> I use the phrase Narrow minded Americans loosely, you people don't know anything about the music industry or the toll musical direction takes when on a major label. I will issue a statement officially soon. As for THM, I will replace these fallen members with even better musicians and be sure to look out for us on the road.
> - Al Mu' min


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 26, 2013)

Rook said:


> Ola's a seriously sharp guy, this won't throw him in the least. At most he'll be disappointed his varberg won't be on show so much. Can't see Ola believing the drama or even if he does caring, he has his own relationship with Al Mu'min



A relationship called "I give you $$ and you give me a guitar"


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> A relationship called "I give you $$ and you give me a guitar"



Precisely.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> A relationship called "I give you $$ and you give me a guitar"



and you play it at the shows


----------



## Valnob (Jan 26, 2013)

Quote: I use the phrase Narrow minded Americans loosely, you people don't know anything about the music industry or the toll musical direction takes when on a major label. I will issue a statement officially soon. As for THM, I will replace these fallen members with even better musicians and be sure to look out for us on the road.
- Al Mu' min

<<better musicians>>.... maybe he should also think about himself.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 26, 2013)

Mike Semesky should join The Faceless too and do Michael Keene's cleans 

Or even Scar Symmetry , ( I can dream can't I?)


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jan 26, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Mike Semesky should join The Faceless too and do Michael Keene's cleans
> 
> Or even Scar Symmetry , ( I can dream can't I?)



Mike can do no wrong&#8230; dude has some possessed ass growls, and likewise can sing Imogen Heap like a it&#8217;s no big deal 

I can&#8217;t wait for not only new Ordinance, but I am also anxious to see something else as well, similar to the work with Vestacension or even some heavies that include the serious melodies he created for HAARP&#8230; 

I&#8217;m seriously happy this happened - Alex, Mike and Ollie are three viciously talented dudes that each deserve to in bands that really let them flex


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 26, 2013)

valder said:


> I just feel bad for Ola



^this is it for me right here.
I know Ola will pick up some other great artists but at this point Al is toxic. Its a shame 'cause Ola comes across as such a nice guy who is trying to get his business to the next level. 
*sends Ola good vibes...and a left kidney for a Strandberg *


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't worry, Ola's already found a much better use for the Varberg.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 26, 2013)

@ ^

 @ Everyone leaving THM.

Bummer considering I absolutely LOVED Disclosure and was looking forward to some new material with Mike writing his own vocals but still funny nonetheless!


----------



## Doug N (Jan 26, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> You mean Periphery's album? As in the there's 5 other people besides Bulb in the band Periphery? As in Bulb isn't a god and did I mention, there's FIVE other people in the band besides him, Periphery?
> 
> Yeah, I thought you meant that
> 
> ...



No, I just thought it was an awkward sentence structure to say "Why do I think Periphery's next album will be called Periphery..."

Sentence structure trumped the fact that I'm aware there are other dudes in the band with actual names, talents, and personalities. Thought it was obvious but maybe not.


----------



## flaik (Jan 26, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Mike Semesky should join The Faceless too and do Michael Keene's cleans
> 
> Or even Scar Symmetry , ( I can dream can't I?)



Ha... no. keene will do the cleans.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 26, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Don't worry, Ola's already found a much better use for the Varberg.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 26, 2013)

Doug N said:


> No, I just thought it was an awkward sentence structure to say "Why do I think Periphery's next album will be called Periphery..."
> 
> Sentence structure trumped the fact that I'm aware there are other dudes in the band with actual names, talents, and personalities. Thought it was obvious but maybe not.



I know, I was just joking man!


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 26, 2013)

drmosh said:


> and you play it at the shows



I guess the "play" of the agreement was not well clarified 




NSXTypeZero said:


> Mike can do no wrong dude has some possessed ass growls, and likewise can sing Imogen Heap like a its no big deal
> 
> I cant wait for not only new Ordinance, but I am also anxious to see something else as well, similar to the work with Vestacension or even some heavies that include the serious melodies he created for HAARP
> 
> Im seriously happy this happened - Alex, Mike and Ollie are three viciously talented dudes that each deserve to in bands that really let them flex




His band Rest Among Ruins is in the studio now. Here's an older song (my favorite):


----------



## affee (Jan 26, 2013)

Razzy said:


> But then what if he gets sick or breaks a string? Will they then just play the album from an MP3 player through the PA?








I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, if the Varberg ends up with Paul Masvidal then all is well and good.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 27, 2013)

affee said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing.



Incorrect. You have every idea what youre doing, and it's awesome


----------



## Doug N (Jan 27, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> I know, I was just joking man!



Me too, I think it was the alcohol talking.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2013)

Valnob said:


> Quote: I use the phrase Narrow minded Americans loosely, you people don't know anything about the music industry or the toll musical direction takes when on a major label. I will issue a statement officially soon. As for THM, I will replace these fallen members with even better musicians and be sure to look out for us on the road.
> - Al Mu' min
> 
> <<better musicians>>.... maybe he should also think about himself.



Thats not Al. You can tell by the terrible grammar eg: "I will issue a statement officially soon"


----------



## dschonn (Jan 27, 2013)

this whole story reminded me of 2:52 of this:





EDIT: of course with the difference being that mike isn´t out of key or sloppy at all ^^


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 27, 2013)

Randy said:


> Nobody complained when Bulb only posted NGDs and soundclips. Nobody complained when he posted Axe-Fx and POD presets, or told people details about upcoming tours and albums. Infact, all those things received positive feedback and probably didn't hurt in getting him where he is today (credit where credit is due, being very talented didn't hurt either).



Its funny how butthurt people on HCAF would get (when I still posted there at least ) for bulb doing just that. Can't make anyone happy I guess


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 27, 2013)

Does this thread still serve a purpose?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Does this thread still serve a purpose?



Probably not but didn't want to cause more butthurt and conspiracy theories by closing it


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 27, 2013)

Hopefully we can get another 14 pages when Al releases a statement!


----------



## Jakke (Jan 27, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Probably not but didn't want to cause more butthurt and conspiracy theories by closing it



But.... And bear with me here... What if the conspiracy theories in this thread are really plants, put here to make the real truth sound far-fetched?????

By god... Then you are in fact following the NWO directive right now! I have to make a poorly edited Youtube video with the Saw theme, people are bound to listen to me on the internet!

Guis... If I don't check in later, the NWO has gotten to me, and I will need your help to spread the Truth!! If you get a suicide note, don't believe it!!!! Just start sealing off every vent and crevice, because the NWO has begun!!! You will also need to take sheets of stomped metal and wire it firmly around your head!!


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 27, 2013)

Misha's in the illuminati, trying to kill al's message etc etc


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 27, 2013)

Might as well...


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2013)

Dammit, can't rep it.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok. So what I miss?


----------



## gunch (Jan 27, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Ok. So what I miss?


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 27, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Ok. So what I miss?



NWO has HAARP in the sights of their silent stealth helicopter.


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2013)

Transmissions said:


> Misha's in the illuminati, trying to kill al's message etc etc



we warned you...we are taking action now


----------



## bulb (Jan 27, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Might as well...



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jakke (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys... Haven't we been... _Haarping_ on these guys enough by now?






Thank you ladies and gentlemen, I will be here all week. Remember to tip your waiter.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think so, we half all the time in the world now to do it.


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 28, 2013)

So wait, the dude from cynic now has his guitar? How'd that one work.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 28, 2013)

Transmissions said:


> So wait, the dude from cynic now has his guitar? How'd that one work.



False, Black Bear. 

He seems to be using/endorsing the same model.


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 28, 2013)

I see, I was going to ask if Strandberg had licensed it to him or something as a part of a deal of some sort. I just saw bulbs picture saying that it's the dude from cynics now, does that just mean that he's the new key figure endorsing that guitar? Or bulb was just poking at him. Oh wellp.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems he's endorsing it by my understanding.


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2013)

Transmissions said:


> I see, I was going to ask if Strandberg had licensed it to him or something as a part of a deal of some sort. I just saw bulbs picture saying that it's the dude from cynics now, does that just mean that he's the new key figure endorsing that guitar? Or bulb was just poking at him. Oh wellp.



The Varberg is just a new designs that Ola made. Al, ordered the first one from him.
Ola originally brought the guitar in the pics to the Stockholm date when we toured with BTBAM and I played it there and fell in love with it, so now he is building me one very similar to this, but with a hardtail bridge and true temperament frets, and this one ended up going to Paul Masvidal because he is baller as fuck.


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 28, 2013)

What about all that talk about him collaborating with Ola to make the Endurneck and Varberg in that cheesy video + facebook?


----------



## bulb (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> What about all that talk about him collaborating with Ola to make the Endurneck and Varberg in that cheesy video + facebook?



Ola says he was the one who designed the guitar and had been working on the design for years now, he wanted to add another design to the range with a different approach and aesthetic. I believe Ola.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 28, 2013)

bulb said:


> The Varberg is just a new designs that Ola made. Al, ordered the first one from him.
> Ola originally brought the guitar in the pics to the Stockholm date when we toured with BTBAM and I played it there and fell in love with it, so now he is building me one very similar to this, but with a hardtail bridge and true temperament frets, and this one ended up going to Paul Masvidal because he is baller as fuck.



OT but how would it sound with you using a guitar with true temperament frets while Mark, Jake, and Nolly use instruments without them?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably not any different, I doubt with the varying equipment, hard picking, head thrashing music they play their tuning is ever in complete unison anyways.


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 28, 2013)

silverabyss said:


>



Oh man, i'm glad i put up with the last 6pages of this thread.

This pic (as the response to the question itself) has made my life complete.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## cronux (Jan 28, 2013)

this is what, like the 3RD THREAD about the Haarp machine?

first was about the "slow recording speed up" thing, the second was about "Al not being able to play his stuff live" (see thread 1) and the third thread is about 30-ex members etc...

so... as I've been reading through all these threads:


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought it was thread number 4 :/


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 28, 2013)

bulb said:


> this one ended up going to Paul Masvidal because he is baller as fuck.



Yes he his.....yes he is.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Jan 28, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am really tempted to buy this shirt now lol
> 
> The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt



Is this shirt real..?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rick said:


> Dammit, can't rep it.



Time to use my nollylight skillz for this thread.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 28, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Might as well...


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 28, 2013)

CreptorStatus said:


> Is this shirt real..?



That was my initial reaction, but unfortunately it is. As linked before: The HAARP Machine - Religion Shirt


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2013)

My original goal of keeping this thread 'clean' was so people who were interested in the band could get information. Now, to the people who are mostly interested in dogpiling, can you see how if I was a fan who was interested in finding out actual _news_ the massive amount of OT would make it nearly impossible to actually find the information in this thread? Even if you dislike the band or whatever, I'd imagine most of you still possess enough logic to see how it's unfair to people actually seeking information (line-up changes, announcements, etc.) within this mountain of crap.

That said, this thread has drifted wildly off-topic. Varberg discussion can go into Strandberg/etc. threads in the appropriate forum, silly photoshops of Al can go into the meme thread. Since, as of now, there really isn't a HAARP Machine, there's no real utility left in this thread.


----------

